# Post a Recent Photo of Yourself...It's that time again



## dmp

With an influx of new members, let's all post photos of ourselves.  If you 'know' what another looks like, maybe you'd like to know what they look like 'now' - not the last time i did one of these threads.  I've gained 20lbs since the last time. 



Here's me...One carrying home a drunk Marine...the other at dinner w/ friends.  I am not the asian or the obviously black guy...


----------



## Bonnie

-=d=- said:
			
		

> With an influx of new members, let's all post photos of ourselves.  If you 'know' what another looks like, maybe you'd like to know what they look like 'now' - not the last time i did one of these threads.  I've gained 20lbs since the last time.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me...One carrying home a drunk Marine...the other at dinner w/ friends.  I am not the asian or the obviously black guy...



Really can't see your physique too well, but you don't look heavy.  I think men just carry weight better than women.


----------



## dmp

www.icropmyimagestohidemygut.com

lol 

I carry most weight in my hips/legs/lower abdomin; like my mom.  hehe


----------



## Mr. P

NOoooooooooo!!!! NO PICS!!!!!
I have a mental pic of all of you.
I'm here to escape the "real" world not see it! :teeth: 
D you are a pocket protector chubby geek and now you've screwed me up!

I know Bonnie is a GODDESS too!


----------



## Shattered

Blah.  I don't look any different, except now I have two-toned hair.  

On second thought, let's tick P off since he said no pics.  :tng:


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Blah.  I don't look any different, except now I have two-toned hair.




Well my avatar is the only recent picuture I have and that was taken several months ago.


----------



## MyName

Us


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Me 10 minutes ago...


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Me 10 minutes ago...



What happened to your nice short hair?    

Kidding, cute as always!


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Blah.  I don't look any different, except now I have two-toned hair.
> 
> On second thought, let's tick P off since he said no pics.  :tng:



What color highlights do you have now?? I was thinking of going from blonde to Auburn again.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Ok, here's my most recent.

Yeah, I've had a little work done.


----------



## dmp

There are more posts here than Pics...that's the wrong answer


----------



## no1tovote4

I have no recent photos of myself here.  You will all have to wait.


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have no recent photos of myself here.  You will all have to wait.



So post a semi-recent one.  :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

> So post a semi-recent one.  :


Yes Bonnie, Please do..........


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> What color highlights do you have now?? I was thinking of going from blonde to Auburn again.



Oh, nothing as tame and simplistic as highlights..  Top layer of my hair is my natural color.. The rest fades to black cherry underneath.

Tomorrow, it will fade from natural to black cherry, to black.  I'm bored.


----------



## NATO AIR

me (on the right) with my friend Ray in Hong Kong last month

(Getting uglier by the month)


----------



## pegwinn

Most recent pic was posted HERE 

The photo below is me and the spousal unit in Y2K at the Ball, so the pix are precisly 5 years apart.  I look like hell, she aged well.


----------



## dilloduck

MY son, Ben


----------



## 007

Me, myself and I...


----------



## no1tovote4

Here ya go.

My most recent pic.  And it somehow appears that I have very little grey, I was very happy with this pic.  Notice the crooked nose that has been broken and never fixed, several times.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Here ya go.
> 
> My most recent pic.  And it somehow appears that I have very little grey, I was very happy with this pic.  Notice the crooked nose that has been broken and never fixed, several times.




Very handsome, WAY better than the last picture you posted.  :


----------



## Bonnie

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> me (on the right) with my friend Ray in Hong Kong last month
> 
> (Getting uglier by the month)



Finally!!  Hey wondering what your opinin of Hong Kong is?


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Here ya go.
> 
> My most recent pic.  And it somehow appears that I have very little grey, I was very happy with this pic.  Notice the crooked nose that has been broken and never fixed, several times.



I see no crooked nose, but a nice face.  Gee now we can place the thoughts with the face.


----------



## Bonnie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> MY son, Ben



How old is he?? He looks tall.


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I see no crooked nose, but a nice face.  Gee now we can place the thoughts with the face.




That's because I am turned to the left a smidge in the picture so the nose looks straight at ya.


----------



## dilloduck

Bonnie said:
			
		

> How old is he?? He looks tall.




LOL He'd be glad to hear that---he will be 16 in August and is just over 5 foot tall---shortest guy on the team by far !


----------



## Bonnie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LOL He'd be glad to hear that---he will be 16 in August and is just over 5 foot tall---shortest guy on the team by far !



He looks like a lank in that picture.  Im surprised, but a lot of teens have those spontaneous growth spurts.


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## musicman

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Ok, here's my most recent.
> 
> Yeah, I've had a little work done.





Jimmy, I have to admit - you're not as I imagined you...


----------



## dmp

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Ok, here's my most recent.
> 
> Yeah, I've had a little work done.




Yeah right...lol


----------



## freeandfun1

Me, the wife and my nephew.... taken today at Death Valley.....


----------



## freeandfun1

Here is a better one.... also taken today, but at the Mountain Spring Saloon.


----------



## 007

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Here is a better one.... also taken today, but at the Mountain Spring Saloon.



"HARLEY DAVIDSON"... alright!!

I see your wife is having a "Becks, Dark". Good beer. I like that myself.


----------



## freeandfun1

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> "HARLEY DAVIDSON"... alright!!
> 
> I see your wife is having a "Becks, Dark". Good beer. I like that myself.



Hey Pale, I posted a few for you here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=262862&postcount=1


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

musicman said:
			
		

> Jimmy, I have to admit - you're not as I imagined you...



I get that a lot.  :happy2:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Yeah right...lol



Hey, those things are great. Lots of free drinks in the bars.

Well, all seriousness aside, my most "recent", computer ready pic is actually about a year and a half old and not a great pic. It does have a nice background though.


----------



## 007

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Hey, those things are great. Lots of free drinks in the bars.
> 
> Well, all seriousness aside, my most "recent", computer ready pic is actually about a year and a half old and not a great pic. It does have a nice background though.



Black leather jacket... long hair.... hey... "my brotha from anotha motha"...


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Black leather jacket... long hair.... hey... "my brotha from anotha motha"...



Watch out everybody! The long hairs are taking over!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Here's me last summer... other photos are too incriminating.


----------



## Bonnie

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Hey, those things are great. Lots of free drinks in the bars.
> 
> Well, all seriousness aside, my most "recent", computer ready pic is actually about a year and a half old and not a great pic. It does have a nice background though.



Quite a few long hairs here, maybe you and Pale were brothers in another life??


----------



## Bonnie

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Here's me last summer... other photos are too incriminating.



Very cool, a Republican with a Bob Marley t-shirt.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Quite a few long hairs here, maybe you and Pale were brothers in another life??



The funny thing is, I do have a half brother I've never met that would be about the same age.

Pale...your name isn't Larry, is it?


----------



## Zhukov

.


----------



## dilloduck

Zhukov said:
			
		

> .



Cool---I love the light shining out of your nostrils !!!


----------



## Zhukov

Yes, I thought that was neat as well.


----------



## 007

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> The funny thing is, I do have a half brother I've never met that would be about the same age.
> 
> Pale...your name isn't Larry, is it?



Nope... it's Tom. Hey, we can still be "brotha's"...


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Nope... it's Tom. Hey, we can still be "brotha's"...


----------



## Comrade

I've been working out!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Very cool, a Republican with a Bob Marley t-shirt.


----------



## Said1

Comrade said:
			
		

> I've been working out!




Excellent!


----------



## Bonnie

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Yes, I thought that was neat as well.



You should make that your avatar........It would have a chilling effect.


----------



## 007

Zhukov said:
			
		

> .



Had to play around with that myself Zhukov. This is inverse color, with a little color balance, and hue and saturation tweaking. Wierd...


----------



## Said1

I was playing aroud with Photoshop myself......thanks SE!!


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> I was playing aroud with Photoshop myself......thanks SE!!


Is that the shroud of Turin?


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Is that the shroud of Turin?




No, it's the "Shourd of Tracy".


----------



## dmp

I was playing with Photoshop, too!


----------



## dmp

...and..


----------



## 5stringJeff

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...and..



Was there a face attached to that body??


----------



## Nienna

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...and..



Creepy!


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I was playing with Photoshop, too!




You were grabbing the President's ass!

:shocked:


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You were grabbing the President's ass!
> 
> :shocked:




Like you wouldn't....


----------



## 5stringJeff

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You were grabbing the President's ass!
> 
> :shocked:



Seriously... at least photoshop yourself grabbing Jenna's ass...


----------



## Bonnie

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Seriously... at least photoshop yourself grabbing Jenna's ass...


----------



## Bonnie

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Like you wouldn't....




You guys are on a roll!!  lol


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> I was playing aroud with Photoshop myself......thanks SE!!


Very revealing!


----------



## Bonnie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Very revealing!



From what I can see it's a really pretty picture of Tracy.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Like you wouldn't....




Woot Woo!  Sexxxxy!

 :usa:


----------



## NATO AIR

Bonnie said:
			
		

> From what I can see it's a really pretty picture of Tracy.



Agreed.


----------



## fuzzykitten99

this was a few days ago. the pic of me isn't great (i hate the expression on my face) but the look on my son's face was priceless. we were playing with my lovebird, Sunshine, and he jumped up onto my son's head.

the other one is from my wedding day, nearly 3 years ago-sorry it's not very clear


----------



## dilloduck

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> this was a few days ago. the pic of me isn't great (i hate the expression on my face) but the look on my son's face was priceless. we were playing with my lovebird, Sunshine, and he jumped up onto my son's head.
> 
> the other one is from my wedding day, nearly 3 years ago-sorry it's not very clear


 Great pics--great smile !!!!


----------



## dilloduck

loquats and I


----------



## Trinity

Here this is the best I can do for now!


----------



## nakedemperor

Me and a special lady friend, rugby faces... and I found a tortoise.


----------



## dilloduck

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> Me and a special lady friend, rugby faces... and I found a tortoise.



Nice pics------I happen to be a turtle man myself !


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:
			
		

> loquats and I



Dillo... I'll tell ya this form my heart brother, you look like someone I could meet, and it'd be like we had always known each other. We'd get along just famous.

Your image presents no "airs" my friend. I'm glad to have met ya at least on this board.


----------



## 007

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> Me and a special lady friend, rugby faces... and I found a tortoise.



Where ya been powder puff? Shouting down recruiters at your school?


----------



## padisha emperor

these are the most recents pics I have (2 monthes ago). I'lm the guy with the costum.










But I don't lokk pretty in all of my pics, Im' not photogenic.

This one is older, maybe 2 years.


----------



## dilloduck

Nice pics !!  You're a good looking dude, dish ! Coming from a guy that might not mean much tho--better check with the ladies.


----------



## Nienna

Padisha is a very nice looking young man. From a lady.


----------



## Said1

mom4 said:
			
		

> Padisha is a very nice looking young man. From a lady.




No kidding! So that's what the little brat we've been fighting with looks like  :cof:


----------



## dilloduck

Now just admit France is all screwed up and we can all be friends !!


----------



## Bonnie

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> this was a few days ago. the pic of me isn't great (i hate the expression on my face) but the look on my son's face was priceless. we were playing with my lovebird, Sunshine, and he jumped up onto my son's head.
> 
> the other one is from my wedding day, nearly 3 years ago-sorry it's not very clear



 You are right that picture of your baby is priceless.


----------



## Bonnie

Said1 said:
			
		

> No kidding! So that's what the little brat we've been fighting with looks like  :cof:



Changes things a bit huh?


----------



## Mr. P

Ahhhhh..NE, Careful there! Your right hand is dangerously close to her right breast.
Just one gentle brush could change your entire way of life. :rotflmao:


----------



## padisha emperor

Said 1 :


> No kidding! So that's what the little brat we've been fighting with looks like



sorry, but what does it mean ?

Thank you all, but unfortunatly Dillo, i won't say taht France is screwed


----------



## dmp

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Said 1 :
> 
> 
> sorry, but what does it mean ?
> 
> Thank you all, but unfortunatly Dillo, i won't say taht France is screwed





It's sarcasm....it's like 'ah-HA! SO THERE is that liberal Euro-wimp!' - I think it was being said in good fun...just joking with ya.


----------



## nakedemperor

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Where ya been powder puff? Shouting down recruiters at your school?




Nah. Keeping myself from burning my eyeballs with cigarettes after seeing pictures of your mug takes up most of my time. 

Mr. P... breasts are my favorite thing in the whole world!


----------



## dilloduck

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Dillo... I'll tell ya this form my heart brother, you look like someone I could meet, and it'd be like we had always known each other. We'd get along just famous.
> 
> Your image presents no "airs" my friend. I'm glad to have met ya at least on this board.


 TYVM !


----------



## Mr. P

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Mr. P... breasts are my favorite thing in the whole world!


There's hope fer ya..It gets better than that. 

Guess I should add we ain't talkin chicken breast here, kid. :teeth:


----------



## Joz

Boy talk about a change.  You look _respectable_ in the second one, and handsome, too.    Nice shirt , BTW.


----------



## NATO AIR

Lots of great pics in the thread, its nice to see what people look like in the real world. It makes you appreciate their debate and opinions a bit more I think.  It was good to see Padisha and Comrade post, as well as a lot of other people. Great thread by -=D=-!


----------



## Bonnie

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> But I used to have hair too!



Wowy!!!


----------



## dmp

Bonnie - you've posted WAYY Too many times to have not posted a good pic


----------



## dilloduck

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Bonnie - you've posted WAYY Too many times to have not posted a good pic



damn girl---D started a whole thread for ya so get with it !!!!


----------



## padisha emperor

> Lots of great pics in the thread, its nice to see what people look like in the real world. It makes you appreciate their debate and opinions a bit more I think. It was good to see Padisha and Comrade post, as well as a lot of other people. Great thread by -=D=-!



I totally agree too.

I tried to imagine the face of some people here, and the fact that now I can see them, it is really great. 


nice clothes, SE


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Said 1 :
> 
> 
> sorry, but what does it mean ?
> 
> Thank you all, but unfortunatly Dillo, i won't say taht France is screwed




It means: For an "agitater", you're cuter than I thought!


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> Very handsome, WAY better than the last picture you posted.  :




You didn't like my HS picture?

 :funnyface


----------



## Shattered

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> But I used to have hair too!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


A guy with a fishin pole really gets ya, huh Yank? LOL


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A guy with a fishin pole really gets ya, huh Yank? LOL



God, no.  But the hair does it every time.  :halo:


----------



## Annie

Padisha, you've now made it hard for me NOT to yell at you! You look like my youngest son!


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> God, no.  But the hair does it every time.  :halo:




Then you'd LOVE me...


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> God, no.  But the hair does it every time.  :halo:


----------



## Bonnie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> damn girl---D started a whole thread for ya so get with it !!!!



John, and Dillo

ME???????  What you talkin bout Willis??

Okay I'll look around.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Then you'd LOVE me...



That's just gross.  Hair belongs on the head - not the back, shoulders, neck, etc.  Blech!  I outta ding ya for that.


----------



## Bonnie

Said1 said:
			
		

> It means: For an "agitater", you're cuter than I thought!


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's just gross.  Hair belongs on the head - not the back, shoulders, neck, etc.  Blech!  I outta ding ya for that.



Actually a little chest hair is kind of sexy/manly


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Actually a little chest hair is kind of sexy/manly



*Little* being the key word.  A "light dusting" perhaps.  Oh, and just a bit down below the belly button, too..  :halo:

Are we allowed to talk about this here??


----------



## Bonnie

> Shattered..just a bit down below the belly button, too



MmHMMM!!


----------



## dmp

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Actually a little chest hair is kind of sexy/manly




WOOHHOO!!   that means I'm kind of sexy/manly!


----------



## Bonnie

-=d=- said:
			
		

> WOOHHOO!!   that means I'm kind of sexy/manly!



Is that your chest???


----------



## dmp

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Is that your chest???




that would be the upper left side - below my collar and above my nip.


----------



## Bonnie

-=d=- said:
			
		

> that would be the upper left side - below my collar and above my nip.




Very precise picture of your upper left side-below collar and above nipple area...........LOL


----------



## dmp

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Very precise picture of your upper left side-below collar and above nipple area...........LOL




  Just be glad I didnt' show the whole thing! 



:vomit:

lol


----------



## dmp

okay ladies...here ya go....



I feel pretty nervous..

.
.
.
.
.

Here you go - NO photo-editing...I don't have a scanner so I had to take a photo of another photo...


----------



## dmp

oh...I should mention - that pic was 12 years and 40 lbs ago  lol


----------



## Bonnie

-=d=- said:
			
		

> okay ladies...here ya go....
> 
> 
> 
> I feel pretty nervous..
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Here you go - NO photo-editing...I don't have a scanner so I had to take a photo of another photo...



Nice chest..........Just wondering where that picutre was taken?  Looks like jail...sort of..........J/K


----------



## dmp

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Nice chest..........Just wondering where that picutre was taken?  Looks like jail...sort of..........J/K




lol...I was 19...and in AIT - sorta like Basic Training in the army.  I think I averaged 4 miles per day, running and sprinting...300? sit-ups...a few hundred push-ups. 



hehe


----------



## Bonnie

-=d=- said:
			
		

> lol...I was 19...and in AIT - sorta like Basic Training in the army.  I think I averaged 4 miles per day, running and sprinting...300? sit-ups...a few hundred push-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> hehe




Well that explains the serious expression on your face.. :teeth:


----------



## Shattered

HAH!  I knew it.  I guessed 18.


----------



## dmp

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well that explains the serious expression on your face.. :teeth:




Serious?  That IS smiling...for the army.


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Actually a little chest hair is kind of sexy/manly






 

Um, you really think so?


----------



## Shattered

Gee..  Pretty soon we should have pics of all the guys chests up..   

Spose I should check my supply of dollar bills...


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Gee..  Pretty soon we should have pics of all the guys chests up..




Quid Pro Quo....


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Quid Pro Quo....



Don't you wish.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Don't you wish.




heck d-----their a dime a dozen--do some googling!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sir Evil said:
			
		

>


 :shocked:
"I'm a COWBOY....On a steel horse I ride"
 :funnyface


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :shocked:
> "I'm a COWBOY....On a steel horse I ride"
> :funnyface




....and I'm WANTED....just for my SIZE....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ....and I'm WANTED....just for my SIZE....


Couldn't help myself...
He had that John Bon look on his face (or as I like to call him JUAN Bon).


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Most recent ones I have.........



I told you not to look at me like that on line....:teeth: 
Seriously though *WOW!!!*


----------



## dmp

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Most recent ones I have.........




You musta snuck that one in later..


WOW!

(if I were single, this would be a VERY serious question) Bonnie? Would you like to go out to dinner some time??


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Most recent ones I have.........



Wow Bon,

Just wow.


----------



## Bonnie

-=d=- said:
			
		

> You musta snuck that one in later..
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> (if I were single, this would be a VERY serious question) Bonnie? Would you like to go out to dinner some time??



Well if you were single probably, but your not so (mild disclaimer so your wife knows I know my place).


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Wow Bon,
> 
> Just wow.



Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I told you not to look at me like that on line....:teeth:
> Seriously though *WOW!!!*



LOL hard to contain myself but.................

Thank you!


----------



## dmp

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well if you were single probably, but your not so (mild disclaimer so your wife knows I know my place).




lol  I keep trying to convince her we are Mormons.


It's okay - sometimes I get the sense mary doesn't much like me anyway...






:cheers: to ya.


----------



## dilloduck

-=d=- said:
			
		

> lol  I keep trying to convince her we are Mormons.
> 
> 
> It's okay - sometimes I get the sense mary doesn't much like me anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers: to ya.



Dang d====check your self-esteem pressure dude------I think your low.


----------



## Bonnie

-=d=- said:
			
		

> lol  I keep trying to convince her we are Mormons.
> 
> 
> It's okay - sometimes I get the sense mary doesn't much like me anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers: to ya.



She looks pretty darn happy in every photo I see of you two together.


----------



## dmp

Bonnie said:
			
		

> She looks pretty darn happy in every photo I see of you two together.




Medication.



j/k.

hehe


----------



## Bonnie

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Medication.
> 
> 
> 
> j/k.
> 
> hehe



LOL I thought You were going to say you doctored up the photos to make it look like she is happy


----------



## manu1959

bonnie could make a good dog break his leash


----------



## dilloduck

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bonnie could make a good dog break his leash


 She's gonna fry if she doesn't get out from under that heat lamp tho !


----------



## Said1

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Changes things a bit huh?




 Oui!


----------



## sitarro

Alright , here I am , don't throw up on your keyboard.Taken a few minutes ago . . . got a new camera .


----------



## Annie

sitarro said:
			
		

> Alright , here I am , don't throw up on your keyboard.Taken a few minutes ago . . . got a new camera .



Hey great camera! Subject looking good too!


----------



## sitarro

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hey great camera! Subject looking good too!



 That's so sweet to say about an old fart  .


----------



## Annie

sitarro said:
			
		

> That's so sweet to say about an old fart  .


whoa, are you going to sue yourself? :shocked:


----------



## sitarro

[

 Killer eyes lady .


----------



## sitarro

Kathianne said:
			
		

> whoa, are you going to sue yourself? :shocked:


 
I thought about it and then looked at my bank account . . .


----------



## Shattered

No profuse vomiting from here..


----------



## Fmr jarhead

From this morning...after my morning commute....


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Did I mention that I dipped my chin in paint?

(I've had grey "highlights" since I was in my 20's)


----------



## dilloduck

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Did I mention that I dipped my chin in paint?
> 
> (I've had grey "highlights" since I was in my 20's)



What brand do you use?--- I 've been thinking about changing to Sherwin-Williams. :scratch:


----------



## Fmr jarhead

So, which is my good side?


----------



## Shattered

Good side, bad side..  Go iron your shirt!


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Good side, bad side..  Go iron your shirt!




At least toss it in the dryer for a few minutes!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Shattered said:
			
		

> Good side, bad side..  Go iron your shirt!



Men don't iron T Shirts!

Wanna do it for me?  I am not in a fashion show...nor is there anyone I can think of I need to try and impress.....with an ironed T Shirt....


----------



## Shattered

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Men don't iron T Shirts!
> 
> Wanna do it for me?



Yer kidding, right?  *I* don't iron.  Took me 5 years to learn how to turn the damn thing on, and that's only cause I accidently knocked it over, and found out it turns itself on when you tip it and set it back down.  Then it shuts itself off, too, if you don't touch it for 15 mins.

Cook?  I can do that.

Clean?  I can do that.

Shop?  I can do that.

Bake?  I can do that.

Yard work?  I can do that.

Ironing?  I refuse to do that.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yer kidding, right?  *I* don't iron.  Took me 5 years to learn how to turn the damn thing on, and that's only cause I accidently knocked it over, and found out it turns itself on when you tip it and set it back down.  Then it shuts itself off, too, if you don't touch it for 15 mins.
> 
> Cook?  I can do that.
> 
> Clean?  I can do that.
> 
> Shop?  I can do that.
> 
> Bake?  I can do that.
> 
> Yard work?  I can do that.
> 
> Ironing?  I refuse to do that.



You're hired...errr...wanna get married?  (I'll have to ask my wife, first, though)


----------



## Shattered

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> You're hired...errr...wanna get married?  (I'll have to ask my wife, first, though)



You ask yers, I'll ask mine (not wife!), and we'll meet up later to discuss the details.. Who knows - maybe they'll like each other.  

You still have to iron, tho.


----------



## Nienna

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yer kidding, right?  *I* don't iron.  Took me 5 years to learn how to turn the damn thing on, and that's only cause I accidently knocked it over, and found out it turns itself on when you tip it and set it back down.  Then it shuts itself off, too, if you don't touch it for 15 mins.
> 
> Cook?  I can do that.
> 
> Clean?  I can do that.
> 
> Shop?  I can do that.
> 
> Bake?  I can do that.
> 
> Yard work?  I can do that.
> 
> Ironing?  I refuse to do that.




I hear you sister! However, I am plagued by guilt whenever my child goes to school in a wrinkled shirt, or my husband heads off to work with creases in his jeans. I and others like me could benefit from your strength of mind. Want to head a support group?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Shattered said:
			
		

> You ask yers, I'll ask mine (not wife!), and we'll meet up later to discuss the details.. Who knows - maybe they'll like each other.
> 
> You still have to iron, tho.




Truth be told, I have been known to iron creases that you can cut yourself on....fmr jarhead, and useful training.

Oh...I like you, just fine.....wanna go have an adult beverage?


----------



## no1tovote4

I have not ironed even one thing since I left the Navy.  I just put it in the dryer for a couple minutes, it looks okay.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have not ironed even one thing since I left the Navy.  I just put it in the dryer for a couple minutes, it looks okay.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEN!!!
Same here. If it's REALY wrinkled, spray it with some water first.


----------



## Bonnie

sitarro said:
			
		

> That's so sweet to say about an old fart  .



Well Sitarro if that's what an old fart looks like these days, Ill take a few............


----------



## Bonnie

sitarro said:
			
		

> Killer eyes lady .



Thank You kindly sir


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yer kidding, right?  *I* don't iron.  Took me 5 years to learn how to turn the damn thing on, and that's only cause I accidently knocked it over, and found out it turns itself on when you tip it and set it back down.  Then it shuts itself off, too, if you don't touch it for 15 mins.
> 
> Cook?  I can do that.
> 
> Clean?  I can do that.
> 
> Shop?  I can do that.
> 
> Bake?  I can do that.
> 
> Yard work?  I can do that.
> 
> Ironing?  I refuse to do that.



Damn woman your going to get us all in trouble.................................  Bake??????


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Damn woman your going to get us all in trouble.................................  Bake??????




Too hot for baking.  Save that for the winter.

 :cof:


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Too hot for baking.  Save that for the winter.
> 
> :cof:



Ya mean it???


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I think you really just said, "Thank you" and blushed a little.....


----------



## sitarro

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> what kind of camera that be sitarro?



That is a Nikon D70 . The D2x has too long of a waiting list so I picked this one up to get started on a new project . It is pretty sweet but I still plan on that D2x , 12.4 megapixels make my mouth water .This D70 has half that . I'm planning on picking up a Nikkor 80-400 Vibration reducing lens for them next . The conversion for digital is somewhere around 1.6 percent which makes that lens over 600 mm ...should be a blast .
 Most of the shots I have posted here were shot with a 4 megapixel Olympus so that D70 has 1/3 more and better lenses .
 Like your new avatar Evil , it's very nice (said like John Cleese playing the frenchman in Monty Python and the Holy Grail ).


----------



## Joz

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> So, which is my good side?


Wow, I didn't even notice the wrinkled shirt.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Thank you for the compliment, I think.


----------



## Shattered

mom4 said:
			
		

> I hear you sister! However, I am plagued by guilt whenever my child goes to school in a wrinkled shirt, or my husband heads off to work with creases in his jeans. I and others like me could benefit from your strength of mind. Want to head a support group?



Why?  It's not *you* that's seen in wrinkles.. If they don't want to be plagued by taunting, they'll learn to immediately grab their items from the dryer, and properly fold them, or hang them up.


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Damn woman your going to get us all in trouble.................................  Bake??????



Bake.. You know.. Flour, sugar, vanilla, butter, eggs..ovens, pans..?

Tis ok.  You don't have to do any.  I'll do it all.  :tng:

Better'n ironing.


----------



## Joz

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Thank you for the compliment, I think.


It was meant as one.  I didn't know what else to say.  ( had to go back & look to see if the shirt was indeed wrinkled).  

BTW, tell your wife I like her choice of drapes.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Get wit da pics people....


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Get wit da pics people....




I think just about everyone who can, did this time.


----------



## OCA

MyName said:
			
		

> Us



DK looks like Glenn Danzig!


----------



## Bonnie

OCA said:
			
		

> DK looks like Glenn Danzig!



Are you saying you are familiar with Danzig?  Im blown away!!!


----------



## MyName

OCA said:
			
		

> DK looks like Glenn Danzig!



maybe a bit 

Im partial; when Im not ready to kill him :bat:, I think he's pretty cute.


----------



## dilloduck

MyName said:
			
		

> maybe a bit
> 
> Im partial; when Im not ready to kill him :bat:, I think he's pretty cute.


 aahhh  thats why he wears a helmet all the time!! :rotflmao:


----------



## MyName

dilloduck said:
			
		

> aahhh  thats why he wears a helmet all the time!! :rotflmao:



Eh, things have been relatively quiet here lately...
I havent had to   

Life is good..


----------



## Shattered

*bump*

We have lots of new people that should be in here.  Zoom?  Kancer?  MrxX (if you dare)?

My most recent - gotta love them angry eyes.


----------



## archangel

If I were a tad bit younger I would be on ya like a fish on bait....being a old fart has it's downside  (me)...looks are great....but sometimes when the age is released...well the uh's and ah's take precedence...In my case at any rate....surely not in yours...you are definetly no where my age...but a guy can dream...sigh!


----------



## Bonnie

Thank you archangel, nice of you to say that.  

Shattered,   What were you thinking about when you had that picuture taken??  LOL  It is sexy but at the same time your eyes do look like they would shoot bullets if they could. :shocked:


----------



## Shattered

> Shattered, What were you thinking about when you had that picuture taken??



...mentally counting the layers of skin I could pull off the person holding the camera, before actually being charged with a crime.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

From my west coast trip...little carne asada, anyone?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> *bump*
> 
> We have lots of new people that should be in here.  Zoom?  Kancer?  MrxX (if you dare)?
> 
> My most recent - gotta love them angry eyes.




Woot Woo!  Gotta love dem redheads!


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...mentally counting the layers of skin I could pull off the person holding the camera, before actually being charged with a crime.



Good friend then  LOL?


----------



## no1tovote4

Here's one of me and dillo.  Definitely the most recent picture available.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=286885&postcount=8


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Good friend then  LOL?



He still lives, yes.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Here's one of me and dillo.  Definitely the most recent picture available.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=286885&postcount=8



You have camera mounted in your shoes??  For shame.


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Here's one of me and dillo.  Definitely the most recent picture available.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=286885&postcount=8




I'm surprised I wasn't hauled in for interrogation while I was up there--I look like a border hopper for sure


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> You have camera mounted in your shoes??  For shame.



LOL.  Nah, we stopped some guy and asked him to snap the photo.  He turned out to be some artsy-fartsy guy that wanted to make the picture unique.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> LOL.  Nah, we stopped some guy and asked him to snap the photo.  He turned out to be some artsy-fartsy guy that wanted to make the picture unique.



Unique, he did.. That pack of cigs came out clear as day.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Unique, he did.. That pack of cigs came out clear as day.




Yeah, but you can frisk me...

I haven't had a cig since that day.  And not so many that day either.  After we left I dropped by my brothers and gave him the rest of the pack.


----------



## Shattered

I believe you.


----------



## Shattered

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> From my west coast trip...little carne asada, anyone?



Yes, please.


----------



## dmp

Bump - to the top, to make sure the newer members participate...


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Bump - to the top, to make sure the newer members participate...



Good.  I'm still waiting for my carne asada.. The service around this place SUCKS.


----------



## Zhukov

Shattered said:
			
		

> Good.  I'm still waiting for my carne asada.. The service around this place SUCKS.


...dripping wet...


----------



## Shattered

Zhukov said:
			
		

> ...dripping wet...



Who?  You?  Post it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'll start.... AGAIN!
27 July 2005 7:52 am
C'mon people, WE NEED PICS!


----------



## Nienna

I promised my husband I wouldn't post pic's of either me or the kids on the internet. Sorry. 

P.S. All you guys' pictures are great!


----------



## dilloduck

mom4 said:
			
		

> I promised my husband I wouldn't post pic's of either me or the kids on the internet. Sorry.
> 
> P.S. All you guys' pictures are great!



(post a fake one--no one will know) :rotflmao:


----------



## Nienna

dilloduck said:
			
		

> (post a fake one--no one will know) :rotflmao:



What? A *deception*? :shocked:
Why, I wouldn't dream of it!


----------



## no1tovote4

mom4 said:
			
		

> What? A *deception*? :shocked:
> Why, I wouldn't dream of it!




Use a Jessica Simpson picture, -=d=- will follow you around.


----------



## sitarro

mom4 said:
			
		

> I promised my husband I wouldn't post pic's of either me or the kids on the internet. Sorry.
> 
> P.S. All you guys' pictures are great!



Here you are Mom .


----------



## GotZoom

sitarro said:
			
		

> Here you are Mom .



Yeah...that's HOT.


----------



## Said1

Me as of yesterday. No freeking darts, pls.


----------



## GotZoom

Said1 said:
			
		

> Me as of yesterday. No freeking darts, pls.



Yeah....that's HOT too.


----------



## Nienna

sitarro said:
			
		

> Here you are Mom .



Where did you get my picture? Beaver! You wait 'til your father comes home!


----------



## GotZoom

mom4 said:
			
		

> Where did you get my picture? Beaver! You wait 'til your father comes home!



Ummm....

Never mind.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

mom4 said:
			
		

> Where did you get my picture? Beaver! You wait 'til your father comes home!


I can't help thinking of this one conversation from that show every time
someone mentions it. It went something like this...
Wally: "Gee Mom where's Dad?"
June: "You father's out chasing Beaver, now go get washed up for dinner"
 :rotflmao:


----------



## dmp

mom - just email a pic(s) to me, and I'll let everybody know what you look like



ta-da!


----------



## GotZoom

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can't help thinking of this one conversation from that show every time
> someone mentions it. It went something like this...
> Wally: "Gee Mom where's Dad?"
> June: "You father's out chasing Beaver, now go get washed up for dinner"
> :rotflmao:



Well.....I wasn't going to go there but since YOU did....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can't help thinking of this one conversation from that show every time
> someone mentions it. It went something like this...
> Wally: "Gee Mom where's Dad?"
> June: "You father's out chasing Beaver, now go get washed up for dinner"
> :rotflmao:


Oooo I remember what it was...
"If I know your father, he's probably out somewhere chasing Beaver"


----------



## Zhukov

Breaking the rules!

This picture isn't recent.

It is apparently almost four years (?what year is it?) old.

Taken back at school.....but where exactly, I couldn't say.

I'd hazard a guess we're all pretty drunk, but I don't know because I have absolutely no recollection of this picture ever being taken.


----------



## Nienna

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oooo I remember what it was...
> "If I know your father, he's probably out somewhere chasing Beaver"



Ahhh, simpler times. When a smoke was a smoke, and a beaver was JUST a beaver...


----------



## Nienna

-=d=- said:
			
		

> mom - just email a pic(s) to me, and I'll let everybody know what you look like
> 
> 
> 
> ta-da!



Okay! I'm sure my husband wouldn't mind *THAT*!


----------



## archangel

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can't help thinking of this one conversation from that show every time
> someone mentions it. It went something like this...
> Wally: "Gee Mom where's Dad?"
> June: "You father's out chasing Beaver, now go get washed up for dinner"
> :rotflmao:




I take notice to this comment as I grew up in Burbank,Ca....my knickname was "Wally" :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

mom4 said:
			
		

> Ahhh, simpler times. When a smoke was a smoke, and a beaver was JUST a beaver...


From your quote I'd say a Beaver has never been JUST a Beaver...
Just kidding.


----------



## archangel

since the "Leave it to Beaver" sit com was brought into the equasion...........
which character on the "Nelson" familiy sit com.. went on after the series to become a Sgt.with LAPD's traffic department...? I will not post the answer...but will give a "High Five" to the one who gets it right....so google-google if ya must!


----------



## GotZoom

archangel said:
			
		

> since the "Leave it to Beaver" sit com was brought into the equasion...........
> which character on the "Nelson" familiy sit com.. went on after the series to become a Sgt.with LAPD's traffic department...? I will not post the answer...but will give a "High Five" to the one who gets it right....so google-google if ya must!



Easy one. 

Eddie.

(without the google)


----------



## archangel

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Easy one.
> 
> Eddie.
> 
> (without the google)





ya never cease to amaze me gotzoom..........Double "HIGH FIVES"...!


----------



## GotZoom

archangel said:
			
		

> ya never cease to amaze me gotzoom..........Double "HIGH FIVES"...!



Thank you...thank you very much.

Just useless information that gets stored in the back of your head.  Can't remember where you put your car keys but can remember the name of the robot on Lost in Space.


----------



## archangel

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well my avatar is the only recent picuture I have and that was taken several months ago.




Nama nama....then again I am a old fart...what do I know...alot maybe?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

More pics, more pics


----------



## archangel

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Thank you...thank you very much.
> 
> Just useless information that gets stored in the back of your head.  Can't remember where you put your car keys but can remember the name of the robot on Lost in Space.




Car keys...hey I love Shelley Fabres...what was her co-stars name that sang that song....hummm!


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:
			
		

> NOoooooooooo!!!! NO PICS!!!!!
> I have a mental pic of all of you.
> I'm here to escape the "real" world not see it! :teeth:
> D you are a pocket protector chubby geek and now you've screwed me up!
> 
> I know Bonnie is a GODDESS too!





I have a pic of you next to a huey....now lets see what time has done!


----------



## GotZoom

archangel said:
			
		

> Car keys...hey I love Shelley Fabres...what was her co-stars name that sang that song....hummm!



Are you talking about Bye Bye Birdie with James Darren?


----------



## archangel

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Are you talking about Bye Bye Birdie with James Darren?




Try "I can't find my Keys" circa the sit com Shelley and (?) who sang the song...
"I can't find my keys" back to google for ya! I was there that time and era...but ya must search if ya weren't there...I got to dance with "Shelly" back mid to late 60's at the "Pickwick" center,Burbank,Calif...my competition sang the song!...What was his name again? try 1962-1963!


----------



## archangel

archangel said:
			
		

> Try "I can't find my Keys" circa the sit com Shelley and (?) who sang the song...
> "I can't find my keys" back to google for ya! I was there that time and era...but ya must search if ya weren't there...I got to dance with "Shelly" back mid to late 60's at the "Pickwick" center,Burbank,Calif...my competition sang the song!...What was his name again? try 1962-1963!




one so I will give ya the answer...."Paul Peterson" ring a bell..." I can't find my keys"   silly song to say the least........... :tng:


----------



## GotZoom

archangel said:
			
		

> one so I will give ya the answer...."Paul Peterson" ring a bell..." I can't find my keys"   silly song to say the least........... :tng:



Definitely got me on that one...never heard of him or the song. 

Of course, I was only 4. 

Hee hee.


----------



## archangel

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Definitely got me on that one...never heard of him or the song.
> 
> Of course, I was only 4.
> 
> Hee hee.




ho ho...still can't find my keys...lol


----------



## Bonnie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'll start.... AGAIN!
> 27 July 2005 7:52 am
> C'mon people, WE NEED PICS!



My my, you are a hottie!!  Good job your taken


----------



## 007

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Bump - to the top, to make sure the newer members participate...



Hmmm... I'll be surprized if some of our "newer members" have the GUTS to post a picture of themselves -=d=-.


----------



## dilloduck

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I'll be surprized if some of our "newer members" have the GUTS to post a picture of themselves -=d=-.



Is that a double-dog dare ?????  OMG :fifty:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

> My my, you are a hottie!!  Good thing your taken


Oh lord, Bonnie thinks *I'M* hot???
Somebody pinch me.


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Is that a double-dog dare ?????  OMG :fifty:



We already know what YOU look like ya ole' codger.

Now lets see if your new patty cake partner posts a picture of herself... dare or no dare.


----------



## elephant

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I'll be surprized if some of our "newer members" have the GUTS to post a picture of themselves -=d=-.



What if one of you actually knows me?  That would be unacceptable.


----------



## Bonnie

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> We already know what YOU look like ya ole' codger.
> 
> Now lets see if your new patty cake partner posts a picture of herself... dare or no dare.



ole' codger  that term just stikes me funny bone :rotflmao:


----------



## dilloduck

Bonnie said:
			
		

> ole' codger  that term just stikes me funny bone :rotflmao:




Ole pale always rags me like that


----------



## Bonnie

elephant said:
			
		

> What if one of you actually knows me?  That would be unacceptable.



Perish the thought


----------



## dilloduck

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Perish the thought



wow  could be famous--ooooooooo


----------



## Bonnie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> wow  could be famous--ooooooooo



Wouldn't be the first time..


----------



## dmp

Roller Coaster of emotions:  Bonnie replied to the Pic thread...Bonnie didn't reply with pics.. 





 :alco:


----------



## Zhukov

Shattered said:
			
		

> Who?  You?  Post it.


Fine.

Your turn.


----------



## Shattered

Sans makeup?  NACIH.

 :spank3:


----------



## Zhukov

Shattered said:
			
		

> Sans makeup?  NACIH.
> 
> :spank3:


You're no fun.


----------



## Shattered

Zhukov said:
			
		

> You're no fun.



That's not true.. I'm just no fun without makeup.  

Gotta hide those wrinkles, you know.

Two parties this weekend, two parties next weekend.. I'll see what pops up in the way of pics..


----------



## Zhukov

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's not true.. I'm just no fun without makeup.
> 
> Gotta hide those wrinkles, you know.
> 
> Two parties this weekend, two parties next weekend.. I'll see what pops up in the way of pics..


I'll tell ya what, why don't you give me the phone number of a friend of yours who will be at those parties, who has a digital camera, and who has easy access to a bucket of water?


----------



## Shattered

Zhukov said:
			
		

> I'll tell ya what, why don't you give me the phone number of a friend of yours who will be at those parties, who has a digital camera, and who has easy access to a bucket of water?



What..do you think I'm stupid?  You'd actually call.


----------



## Zhukov

Shattered said:
			
		

> You'd actually call.


No I wouldn't....


----------



## Shattered

Liar.


----------



## Zhukov

Harumph.


----------



## Shattered

**grin**

It's the eyes.  They give you away.


----------



## Zhukov

Nonsense.  If my eyes say anything at all its, "Obey me unquestioningly!"


----------



## dmp

Hell, I'll call


----------



## Shattered

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Nonsense.  If my eyes say anything at all its, "Obey me unquestioningly!"




Hmm..  My reading must not be up to par.. :halo:


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Hell, I'll call




Ok.


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok.




gimme the number


----------



## Zhukov

Shattered said:
			
		

> -=d=- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'll call
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
Click to expand...

I see how it is.


----------



## Shattered

Zhukov said:
			
		

> I see how it is.



He didn't ask for a specific number.  You did.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> gimme the number



Whose number would you like?


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Whose number would you like?




Besides Bonnies? hrm...:

Yours, and that of where you will be this weekend, so I can make sure they get a good photo of you.


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Whose number would you like?



Oh just give him: Hudson 3-2700

I think something might come up on google.


----------



## Shattered

Mmm..  I'll PM you mine..  I'll be at a park, and a racetrack.  They don't have phones.


----------



## Zhukov

This reminds me...I've got a thread to bump...


----------



## Shattered

What thread would that be?

I think I've got one to bump, too..  Darin's eBay thread... I want to know what he's not telling about size 16 chicks in size 12 skirts, and the search that entailed..


----------



## Zhukov

Shattered said:
			
		

> What thread would that be?
> 
> I think I've got one to bump, too..  Darin's eBay thread... I want to know what he's not telling about size 16 chicks in size 12 skirts, and the search that entailed..


Eh....let's just let that one fade away shall we.  The fewer people who see that, the better the world will be.


----------



## Shattered

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Eh....let's just let that one fade away shall we.  The fewer people who see that, the better the world will be.



I'm kinda morbid that way.. I have to know the how's, and why's...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You two are STILL bableling on??? (J/k)
MORE PICS, MORE PICS.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You two are STILL bableling on??? (J/k)
> MORE PICS, MORE PICS.



I was going to rep you for your long(er) hair..but now...


----------



## Zhukov

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> MORE PICS, MORE PICS.


I agree!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I was going to rep you for your long(er) hair..but now...


(in my best Cartman voice)
"Aww but I said I was jus ki-ding"


----------



## Shattered

Shoulda thought of that earlier, young man.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Shoulda thought of that earlier, young man.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>



Check your CP, dork.


----------



## Mr. P

A bag of flour should go with that ebay skirt...*I'll not explain that* for those who don't understand.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Check your CP, dork.


   :kiss2:


----------



## GotZoom

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A bag of flour should go with that ebay skirt...*I'll not explain that* for those who don't understand.



BRAVO!  I haven't thought of that in years....


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A bag of flour should go with that ebay skirt...*I'll not explain that* for those who don't understand.



You're mean.. Or sick.  Or both.


----------



## Said1

And this is a an updated photo of the ex. Thank Gawwwd our daughter doesn't take after his side.


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Ole pale always rags me like that



But it's not malicous in nature dillo. It's not intended to tick you off.

I think Bonnie needs to post a 1024 x 768 high resolution pic of herself... don't you? We've all been teased with just a couple tiny avatar sized shots for long enough. I'll even volunteer my photography skills to take the picture Bon...


----------



## dilloduck

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> But it's not malicous in nature dillo. It's not intended to tick you off.
> 
> I think Bonnie needs to post a 1024 x 768 high resolution pic of herself... don't you? We've all been teased with just a couple tiny avatar sized shots for long enough. I'll even volunteer my photography skills to take the picture Bon...



I know your kidding dude--got some of my best compliments from ya-----Pics? hell ya---there are alot of folks we have never even seen.


----------



## Bonnie

Said1 said:
			
		

> And this is a an updated photo of the ex. Thank Gawwwd our daughter doesn't take after his side.



Dont' know whether to laugh or be afraid..... Very clever


----------



## Mr. P

Here I am with my New boat. LOL


----------



## Shattered

Boy..  Lookit those muscles..  And a red hat, in favor of a white hat.. You're really stepping up in the world.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Here I am with my New boat. LOL


Dats not yoo....
No cane!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Boy..  Lookit those muscles..  And a red hat, in favor of a white hat.. You're really stepping up in the world.


You won't make fun of me when you see my yacht..


----------



## Bonnie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Here I am with my New boat. LOL





LOL......But where is the hibachi fer them weiners at???


----------



## Mr. P

Bonnie said:
			
		

> LOL......But where is the hibachi fer them weiners at???


Full kitchen on my yacht post above.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Dats not yoo....
> No cane!!!!


shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'll start.... AGAIN!
> 27 July 2005 7:52 am
> C'mon people, WE NEED PICS!



 :happy2:  :happy2:  :happy2:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:


----------



## MemphisNate

me about two weeks ago in LA.


----------



## NATO AIR

must be nice to have the freedom to have facial hair...

c'mon folks, where's your summer vacation pics at?!

i know naked emperor and a few of these other guys probably can't post theirs because they're incriminating, but there's some family folks on this board... i want to see some kids and some happy faces ( i hope to God everybody had a better summer than I did!)

this is an updated photo (now that i don't have contacts at this point)... during a 24 hour alcohol and politics binge around shibuya and shinjuku with japanese, british and american civilian friends...


----------



## kurtsprincess

October 2003 - Renewing vows on 10th Anniversary in Jamaica

Children still at home

Summer 2005 Epicot during Tropical Storm Arlen

Daughter and Grandkids after water fight


----------



## NATO AIR

that's a nice, happy family (dogs too!) you got there... and that background in the jamaica is incredibly beautiful... i think i saw a skyline like that in guam once, but it wasn't near as rich in color and tone as that one is...


----------



## Bonnie

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> must be nice to have the freedom to have facial hair...
> 
> c'mon folks, where's your summer vacation pics at?!
> 
> i know naked emperor and a few of these other guys probably can't post theirs because they're incriminating, but there's some family folks on this board... i want to see some kids and some happy faces ( i hope to God everybody had a better summer than I did!)
> 
> this is an updated photo (now that i don't have contacts at this point)... during a 24 hour alcohol and politics binge around shibuya and shinjuku with japanese, british and american civilian friends...




You look so different than I pictured....  Much younger too


----------



## Abbey Normal

Beautiful family, KP!


----------



## Bonnie

kurtsprincess said:
			
		

> October 2003 - Renewing vows on 10th Anniversary in Jamaica
> 
> Children still at home
> 
> Summer 2005 Epicot during Tropical Storm Arlen
> 
> Daughter and Grandkids after water fight




Great picutres...I love the doggies, do they all get along?
Beautiful children/grandchildren and how nice to see the romantic ones   My parents went to Jamaica on their honeymoon way back when.


----------



## Bonnie

> MemphisNate
> me about two weeks ago in LA.



Welcome to the board and nice to see a newcomer post some photos..Your brave!!  J/K :teeth:


----------



## MemphisNate

haha...those are the only 2 pics that i have of myself. i know i like to see the people i talk to so i figure i can at least return the favor and hope not to scare them.


----------



## NATO AIR

Bonnie said:
			
		

> You look so different than I pictured....  Much younger too



much uglier as well.  the 21st century BC (birth control as they call them in the military) glasses ain't doing it....


----------



## kurtsprincess

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Beautiful family, KP!



Thanks Abby!!!


----------



## kurtsprincess

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Great picutres...I love the doggies, do they all get along?
> Beautiful children/grandchildren and how nice to see the romantic ones   My parents went to Jamaica on their honeymoon way back when.



Hello Bonnie!  I'm sure your parents had a great time on Jamaica.  It's a very romantic place.....really laid back, incredibly nice people.

The doggies got along really well.  The guy in the middle, Bear, is no longer with us.  He was the best dog ever and we are broken hearted and thankful we have the other two guys to keep our spirits up.

Here's another one from Jamaica...

More Jamaica


----------



## Annie

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> must be nice to have the freedom to have facial hair...
> 
> c'mon folks, where's your summer vacation pics at?!
> 
> i know naked emperor and a few of these other guys probably can't post theirs because they're incriminating, but there's some family folks on this board... i want to see some kids and some happy faces ( i hope to God everybody had a better summer than I did!)
> 
> this is an updated photo (now that i don't have contacts at this point)... during a 24 hour alcohol and politics binge around shibuya and shinjuku with japanese, british and american civilian friends...



Eddie, I can't post pics, not sure why, though SE and Darin have tried to help me with this. Someday I'll get a new puter and never again windows professional. 

You are looking good.


----------



## dilloduck

not me of course--my son


----------



## kurtsprincess

dilloduck said:
			
		

> not me of course--my son



He's cute.....looks like he comes from a good gene pool dillo!


----------



## dmp

Pickity-pic-pics...c'mon folks 

Taken two days ago - in my dining room...by me 

(I'm on the left)

http://www.d-mphotos.com/images/misc/darinalainadiningroombw.jpg


----------



## GotZoom

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Pickity-pic-pics...c'mon folks
> 
> Taken two days ago - in my dining room...by me
> 
> (I'm on the left)
> 
> http://www.d-mphotos.com/images/misc/darinalainadiningroombw.jpg



Robert Downey posts on our board too!


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Pickity-pic-pics...c'mon folks
> 
> Taken two days ago - in my dining room...by me
> 
> (I'm on the left)
> 
> http://www.d-mphotos.com/images/misc/darinalainadiningroombw.jpg


D...that is a FANTASTIC pic!!! You know I wouldn't say so if I didn't mean it...


----------



## ekrem

all in army time from turkey


here i am the left








and here sitting right


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> D...that is a FANTASTIC pic!!! You know I wouldn't say so if I didn't mean it...




Thank you...very much.


----------



## dmp

canavar said:
			
		

> sorry, the last 3rd one i deleted was a bit too military.



No such thing 



Cool pics!


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Pickity-pic-pics...c'mon folks
> 
> Taken two days ago - in my dining room...by me
> 
> (I'm on the left)
> 
> http://www.d-mphotos.com/images/misc/darinalainadiningroombw.jpg



<i>**whistles**</i>


----------



## sitarro

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Pickity-pic-pics...c'mon folks
> 
> Taken two days ago - in my dining room...by me
> 
> (I'm on the left)
> 
> http://www.d-mphotos.com/images/misc/darinalainadiningroombw.jpg



Very impressive =d=, 
 Great composition, super lighting, and that young lady. . . wow. . .!
 My guess is you are going to be cleaning your guns when the first guy comes to ask your permission to take her out? She is adorable.
 How did you shoot it? Did you use a film camera or did you change a digital to b/w in Photoshop? Whatever you did. . .


----------



## dmp

sitarro said:
			
		

> Very impressive =d=,
> Great composition, super lighting, and that young lady. . . wow. . .!
> My guess is you are going to be cleaning your guns when the first guy comes to ask your permission to take her out? She is adorable.
> How did you shoot it? Did you use a film camera or did you change a digital to b/w in Photoshop? Whatever you did. . .



Thanks Mate.  

I used my fairly cheap Canon A75 digital...then converted to b&w and did some touch ups via Photoshop.  

I just held the camera in my right hand as far away from us as I could, and snapped the pic.   Got lucky!


----------



## sitarro

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Thanks Mate.
> 
> I used my fairly cheap Canon A75 digital...then converted to b&w and did some touch ups via Photoshop.
> 
> I just held the camera in my right hand as far away from us as I could, and snapped the pic.   Got lucky!



Don't you just love that when that happens? Those guys at Playboy will take thousands of shots to get 5 using ultra expensive everything and you "hand hold" and kick ass . . . beautiful! :cof:


----------



## speederdoc

Here I am.


----------



## Bonnie

dmp said:
			
		

> Pickity-pic-pics...c'mon folks
> 
> Taken two days ago - in my dining room...by me
> 
> (I'm on the left)
> 
> http://www.d-mphotos.com/images/misc/darinalainadiningroombw.jpg




God Darin your daughter is beautiful!!


----------



## Bonnie

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Here I am.




Wow very nice..


----------



## Bonnie

canavar said:
			
		

> all in army time from turkey
> 
> 
> here i am the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here sitting right




When were those photos taken??


----------



## speederdoc

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Wow very nice..


Thanks. I just read the entire thread (too much :blah2:, not enough pics) and all I can say is     

I finally found another one... I'm always the one taking the pics.
This is the winter look.


----------



## RX-GR8

Me.


----------



## RX-GR8

My Son


----------



## NATO AIR

first pic (short hair) is from our port visit in sydney, australia during the 4th of july holiday (sadly, this was the day of the 7/7 bombings, though we were not aware of it until about 9 pm that night)

second is from this past sunday in a park in tokyo.


----------



## CSM

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> first pic (short hair) is from our port visit in sydney, australia during the 4th of july holiday (sadly, this was the day of the 7/7 bombings, though we were not aware of it until about 9 pm that night)
> 
> second is from this past sunday in a park in tokyo.


 Nato, you are just a stud!


----------



## NATO AIR

CSM said:
			
		

> Nato, you are just a stud!



I bet your sons have pulled more females than I ever will (plus the army just has much much much better uniforms than us squids). 

I'm very happy with my girl though, she ALMOST makes me feel like I'm handsome.
( i promise pictures WITH her when next I see her in Hong Kong in november)


----------



## Bonnie

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Thanks. I just read the entire thread (too much :blah2:, not enough pics) and all I can say is
> 
> I finally found another one... I'm always the one taking the pics.
> This is the winter look.



Wow she is so pretty!!


----------



## Bonnie

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> I bet your sons have pulled more females than I ever will (plus the army just has much much much better uniforms than us squids).
> 
> I'm very happy with my girl though, she ALMOST makes me feel like I'm handsome.
> ( i promise pictures WITH her when next I see her in Hong Kong in november)



I love Hong Kong!! Nathan street at night is amazing

How long have you two been together??


----------



## NATO AIR

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I love Hong Kong!! Nathan street at night is amazing
> 
> How long have you two been together??



Yes, Hong Kong is very amazing, even with the fascist communists taking it over piece by piece.

About 8 months.  I want to pop that "question" in march or april (she's NATO's favorite human rights/religious rights advocate by far, i want her to run for AI president next year and clean that place up)


----------



## Mr. P

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> Yes, Hong Kong is very amazing, even with the fascist communists taking it over piece by piece.
> 
> About 8 months.  I want to pop that "question" in march or april (she's NATO's favorite human rights/religious rights advocate by far, i want her to run for AI president next year and clean that place up)


What happened to the NYC girlfriend?

PS..don't get married yet, yer to young kid.
Dad.


----------



## NATO AIR

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What happened to the NYC girlfriend?
> 
> PS..don't get married yet, yer to young kid.
> Dad.



Oh that went to the dogs early in the year... she's doing better now though.  she has a stay at home boyfriend who cooks, cleans and is lazy while she goes out and works 60 hours a week as an FDNY paramedic.

 :cof: Carey is just right for me.  We shall see.  the military is very tough on relationships.  2 more years to go (at the earliest).

Thank you for the sincere advice though.


----------



## NATO AIR

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Not the best pic of me sun was in my eyes, but it is recent, taken this past spring



Its a great pic.  Was this at Myrtle or somewhere else?  Did you just hang out at the beach or go scuba diving, splunking, etc etc.... sorry I live in Miami and I miss beaches out here in Japan....


----------



## Bonnie

Yes Nato that was Myrtle Beach one of my favorite places to go, mainly because I love that beach.  You can walk forever there.


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Not the best pic of me sun was in my eyes, but it is recent, taken this past spring



You look angry...

:fifty:


----------



## speederdoc

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You look angry...
> 
> :fifty:


I think it's the sun in the eyes. I get like that too.

Lots of beautiful women on this board. And conservatives too....what a goldmine!!!!


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You look angry...
> 
> :fifty:



Yeah I was squinting a good bit.


----------



## Avatar4321

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Not the best pic of me sun was in my eyes, but it is recent, taken this past spring



  

You can't be over the age of 19. seriously you look so nice.


----------



## Dan

NATO AIR, you look nothing like your avatar!

Bonnie, looking good. Where in Myrtle Beach was that? I haven't been there in a long time, but it is a fun place.


----------



## Bonnie

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> You can't be over the age of 19. seriously you look so nice.



Boy you know just what to say  LOL 

Doug thinks I look scary


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Boy you know just what to say  LOL
> 
> Doug thinks I look scary



Angry and beautiful wimmin scare me...


----------



## Abbey Normal

speederdoc said:
			
		

> I think it's the sun in the eyes. I get like that too.
> 
> Lots of beautiful women on this board. And conservatives too....what a goldmine!!!!



Flattery will get you everywhere!


----------



## NATO AIR

Bonnie said:
			
		

> That's right on Ocean Blvd a few blocks up from downtown where Peaches is....Just north of the family amusement park.  The nice thing about it now is the amount of restaurants, then you also have Barefoot Landing, and Broadway on the Beach.  The Tiger exhibit is great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby tiger snoozing


Tigers (babies and adults) are awesome!


----------



## CSM

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> Tigers (babies and adults) are awesome!


I like em cause they eat puppies.


----------



## Dan

> I like em cause they eat puppies.



I like em cause they make good rugs.


----------



## manu1959

Dan said:
			
		

> I like em cause they make good rugs.



i like em cuz they eat muslim terrorists in the jungle


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> I like em cause they eat puppies.


I like em cuz their warm an fuzzy....ahhhh wait..nevermind, I was thinkin kittys not tigers. Tigers have teeth ya know..so do some kittys.


----------



## Annie

CSM said:
			
		

> I like em cause they eat puppies.


Do they swirl them in a blender first?


----------



## Bonnie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Do they swirl them in a blender first?




LOL your just so evil sometimes


----------



## Dan

> I like em cause they eat puppies.



So, I take it you're a fan of Koreans as well?


----------



## Avatar4321

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Boy you know just what to say  LOL
> 
> Doug thinks I look scary



Well I'm just being honest hun. You really do look like you are 19.


----------



## CSM

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Do they swirl them in a blender first?


Only if they want a "sluppy"


----------



## CSM

Dan said:
			
		

> So, I take it you're a fan of Koreans as well?


Koreans make a lousy meal...too stringy.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Not the best pic of me sun was in my eyes, but it is recent, taken this past spring


I like this one better...


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Koreans make a lousy meal...too stringy.



And you can't make a sluppy out of them...


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I like this one better...



Cool, now it looks like she is mad at you!


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Cool, now it looks like she is mad at you!



LOL he looks mad at me.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

> LOL he looks mad at me.


Caught us in the middle of a lovers quarrel. 
That's why she cut me out of the first one.


----------



## speederdoc

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I like this one better...


Shouldn't you be behind her?


----------



## Avatar4321

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be behind her?


Then where will i go?


----------



## dmp

oooh!  a Bonnie Sandwich....yum  

   :spank3:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Or don't...


----------



## Bonnie

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Or don't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (on the left)



Well Clay nice pictures.


----------



## Said1

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well Clay nice pictures.



Yum....I mean yes, nice pictures.  :


----------



## RX-GR8

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be behind her?



it's almost time for the butt pic doc.


----------



## Bonnie

RX-GR8 said:
			
		

> it's almost time for the butt pic doc.



No lets not........lol


----------



## RX-GR8

Bonnie said:
			
		

> No lets not........lol



completely clothed of course.


----------



## Bonnie

RX-GR8 said:
			
		

> completely clothed of course.



Okay but still let's not...


----------



## RX-GR8

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Okay but still let's not...



fine.


----------



## speederdoc

His butt is famous on our other board.


----------



## Bonnie

speederdoc said:
			
		

> His butt is famous on our other board.


LOl I guess we are missing out then huh??


----------



## dmp

Bonnie said:
			
		

> LOl I guess we are missing out then huh??




You should feel bad we are missing out - SOO Bad, you offer a pic of YOUR kaboose as consolation.



 :teeth:


----------



## Avatar4321

dmp said:
			
		

> You should feel bad we are missing out - SOO Bad, you offer a pic of YOUR kaboose as consolation.
> 
> 
> 
> :teeth:



I concur. However, if youd rather sent a private picture to me instead of positing it on the board, i completely understand.


----------



## Bonnie

dmp said:
			
		

> You should feel bad we are missing out - SOO Bad, you offer a pic of YOUR kaboose as consolation.
> 
> 
> 
> :teeth:



Keep that sense of humor Darin


----------



## Zhukov

> Keep that sense of humor Darin


I _think_ that's a 'no'.


----------



## no1tovote4

Zhukov said:
			
		

> I _think_ that's a 'no'.



But it was such a nice no, don't ya think?


----------



## Zhukov

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> But it was such a nice no, don't ya think?


Absolutely, if a bit evasive.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Das ist mir.


----------



## Said1

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Das ist mir.



Didn't work.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

I fix, I fix.


----------



## no1tovote4

He's young, that explains a lot.

"Any man who is under 30, and is not a liberal, has no heart; and any man who is over 30, and is not a conservative, has no brains." -- Winston Churchill


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> He's young, that explains a lot.
> 
> "Any man who is under 30, and is not a liberal, has no heart; and any man who is over 30, and is not a conservative, has no brains." -- Winston Churchill


I've always subscribed to that.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I've always subscribed to that.



Could you take it as implying that, as most people grow older, they lose their idealism? Or is it that most young people are just too stupid for their own good. OR does it imply that you can't have a heart AND have a brain.

I tend to take the last meaning, and in that case, that statement is depressing.

Of course, me disecting that the statement claims all compassionate people are not using their brains is pure over-analyzation.


----------



## manu1959

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Could you take it as implying that, as most people grow older, they lose their idealism? Or is it that most young people are just too stupid for their own good. OR does it imply that you can't have a heart AND have a brain.
> 
> I tend to take the last meaning, and in that case, that statement is depressing.
> 
> Of course, me disecting that the statement claims all compassionate people are not using their brains is pure over-analyzation.



it is called english humour


----------



## The ClayTaurus

manu1959 said:
			
		

> it is called english humour



You missed the point of my post...


----------



## manu1959

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> You missed the point of my post...



no i didn't...and it would appear you missed the point of his quote


----------



## The ClayTaurus

manu1959 said:
			
		

> no i didn't...and it would appear you missed the point of his quote



Yes you did, and no I didn't. I was being snarky. Not as snarky as Winston, but a guy can try, can't he?

On an unrelated yet related note, would you like to continue no you didn't yes i did-ing each other? (This too was also a most likely failed attempt at humor)


----------



## Shattered

I'm not seeing any pictures...this is a picture thread...


----------



## manu1959

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Yes you did, and no I didn't. I was being snarky. Not as snarky as Winston, but a guy can try, can't he?
> 
> On an unrelated yet related note, would you like to continue no you didn't yes i did-ing each other? (This too was also a most likely failed attempt at humor)



no really .... i got it .... that you were trying to be snide .... i was simply pointing out that it was a poor attempt with my snidness

and yes i would like to continue like this .... it makes me feel young ..... and it helps me practice for when i have to argue with my 7 year olde

i understand that you post is an attempt at humour ......

so what do you believe Mr. Churchill was attempting to communicate with his quote?    why did he choose the age of 30 as apposed to any other age?


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing any pictures...this is a picture thread...



sorry i am a vampire i don't photgraph well


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sorry i am a vampire i don't photgraph well



Prove it!     :whip3:


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Prove it!     :whip3:




leave your bedroom window open tonight (insert vampire smiley here)


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> leave your bedroom window open tonight (insert vampire smiley here)



:rotflmao:  It's already open. :tng:


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  It's already open. :tng:





oh yea: i am the one to the right of the green one


----------



## Shattered

The yellow one, then?


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> The yellow one, then?



your other right


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> your other right



  Selective reasoning.. Turn around and face the way they are.. Then you're the yellow one, and get to have a vampire smiley.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Selective reasoning.. Turn around and face the way they are.. Then you're the yellow one, and get to have a vampire smiley.



selective reasoning my ass....you just can't stand being wrong....cool vampire smiley by the way


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> selective reasoning my ass....you just can't stand being wrong....cool vampire smiley by the way



You obviously don't understand how women think - we can change any situation to fit our needs.  We're born with that talent.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> You obviously don't understand how women think - we can change any situation to fit our needs.  We're born with that talent.



no i get it .... i just like to test the boundries once in a while to ensure that nothing has changed


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> no i get it .... i just like to test the boundries once in a while to ensure that nothing has changed



When you forget to test the boundaries, that's when things will change.


----------



## Avatar4321

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I've always subscribed to that.



I dont. I have a huge heart but cant justify liberalism despite it cause i see it as heartless.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing any pictures...this is a picture thread...



Well you are an attractive woman with a nice body. post some pictures in bikinis:


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> When you forget to test the boundaries, that's when things will change.



that isn't true....when i forget to test them they move in


----------



## Shattered

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Well you are an attractive woman with a nice body. post some pictures in bikinis:



I live in Wisconsin.  It's 58 degrees.

Simply..  <b>No.</b>


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> I live in Wisconsin.  It's 58 degrees.
> 
> Simply..  <b>No.</b>



what.....no snow bunnie shots?!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Does this mean that I'm an optimist?


----------



## Shattered

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Does this mean that I'm an optimist?



Optimist?  Fool?  Same difference..    J/K.


----------



## Said1

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Does this mean that I'm an optimist?



Survey says "Number 2"


Don't you have homework?


----------



## Hagbard Celine

> Don't you have homework?



I'm just memorizing for an art history test I have tomorrow.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shattered said:
			
		

> I live in Wisconsin.  It's 58 degrees.
> 
> Simply..  <b>No.</b>



Ahh but the cold weather bikini pics are the best. So much perkier.


----------



## jimnyc

Make sure you haven't eaten within the last hour and shield your eyes before opening!

Here's Jordan and I on his first day of kindergarten!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/firstday.jpg


----------



## dilloduck

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Make sure you haven't eaten within the last hour and shield your eyes before opening!
> 
> Here's Jordan and I on his first day of kindergarten!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/firstday.jpg



great pic---enjoy it --they grow so quickly.


----------



## Bonnie

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Make sure you haven't eaten within the last hour and shield your eyes before opening!
> 
> Here's Jordan and I on his first day of kindergarten!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/firstday.jpg



He's your little pal for sure..........Great picture and finally I might add!!   Ps you look more nervous than he does lol


----------



## archangel

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Make sure you haven't eaten within the last hour and shield your eyes before opening!
> 
> Here's Jordan and I on his first day of kindergarten!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/firstday.jpg




he could pass for my Grandson Daniel's brother...and you...well you look like a young Michael Savage minus the goatee....sorta kinda!...all kidding aside ya look like ya have a little Italian blood in ya!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Me at sis' birthday.


----------



## Bonnie

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Me at sis' birthday.


Well the outside package is nice, we just need to help you work in the politicial ideology...LOL j/k


----------



## Avatar4321

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well the outside package is nice, we just need to help you work in the politicial ideology...LOL j/k



So you like packages like that huh? Am I the only person that thinks guys are just plain ugly? I mean ill admit it. I am ugly. Ive never seen a guy who wasnt. But women....dang you girls look good.


----------



## no1tovote4

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> So you like packages like that huh? Am I the only person that thinks guys are just plain ugly? I mean ill admit it. I am ugly. Ive never seen a guy who wasnt. But women....dang you girls look good.



I think you'll find a consensus of agreement from almost every heterosexual male on the board.


----------



## Shattered

Oh, no..  SOME guys are ugly.. SOME guys are just hot as all hell.. SOME guys are stuck in the middle..  Just like girls..


----------



## manu1959

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Me at sis' birthday.




i would prefer to see who is standing to your right


----------



## Abbey Normal

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> So you like packages like that huh? Am I the only person that thinks guys are just plain ugly? I mean ill admit it. I am ugly. Ive never seen a guy who wasnt. But women....dang you girls look good.



That's funny; I felt that guys tend to think they look better than they actually do, and women tend think they look worse than they actually do. 
For example, there are so many guys with huge bellys walking around shirtless and proud, while a woman who is 5 pounds over what she thinks she should be, will cover up in practically a Burqa.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

> i would prefer to see who is standing to your right



Hahaha.  I photo-shopped her out.  I didn't want to sacrifice my sister to a bunch of savages like you guys.  But I'll cut you a deal, your daughter for my sister.    Hahaa!  Didn't think so.


----------



## Shattered

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Hahaha.  I photo-shopped her out.  I didn't want to sacrifice my sister to a bunch of savages like you guys.  But I'll cut you a deal, your daughter for my sister.    Hahaa!  Didn't think so.



Uh.  I *think* his daughter is like what..  8 or so?

I think you want P's daughter, and I'm gonna bet he's not willing to trade..


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:
			
		

> Uh.  I *think* his daughter is like what..  8 or so?
> 
> I think you want P's daughter, and I'm gonna bet he's not willing to trade..



It figures Hag. You Democrats are all the same, you sick bastard. An 8 year old... JEEEZ.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Wait, which one's daughter is coming to UGA next year?  I meant that one.


----------



## Shattered

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Wait, which one's daughter is coming to UGA next year?  I meant that one.



Um.  Yeah.  Like I said.. he's probably not willing to trade.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

> Hahaa! Didn't think so.



Yeah, I was counting on that.


----------



## manu1959

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Hahaha.  I photo-shopped her out.  I didn't want to sacrifice my sister to a bunch of savages like you guys.  But I'll cut you a deal, your daughter for my sister.    Hahaa!  Didn't think so.



my daughter is 2 ya perv


----------



## Bonnie

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> So you like packages like that huh? Am I the only person that thinks guys are just plain ugly? I mean ill admit it. I am ugly. Ive never seen a guy who wasnt. But women....dang you girls look good.



You know Avatar I really don't have "a type" I used to think I did but as I got a little older I have found that it's very much a matter of chemistry first, then all the other elements have to fall in place, personality, humor, intelligence etc.  It's either there or is isn't.


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> You know Avatar I really don't have "a type" I used to think I did but as I got a little older I have found that it's very much a matter of chemistry first, then all the other elements have to fall in place, personality, humor, intelligence etc.  <b>It's either there or is isn't.</b>



Boy, ain't that the truth....


----------



## Abbey Normal

Bonnie said:
			
		

> You know Avatar I really don't have "a type" I used to think I did but as I got a little older I have found that it's very much a matter of chemistry first, then all the other elements have to fall in place, personality, humor, intelligence etc.  It's either there or is isn't.



Did you ever have the experience where it isn't there at first, and then all of a sudden, it is?


----------



## manu1959

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Did you ever have the experience where it isn't there at first, and then all of a sudden, it is?



my wife


----------



## GotZoom

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Did you ever have the experience where it isn't there at first, and then all of a sudden, it is?



Yes...it actually works both way..men and women.  You can be talking to someone...even for quite a while.

Then all of the sudden, they say something...and wham...you think.....

He/she ..... is it.


----------



## Abbey Normal

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Yes...it actually works both way..men and women.  You can be talking to someone...even for quite a while.
> 
> Then all of the sudden, they say something...and wham...you think.....
> 
> He/she ..... is it.



"Better things for better living... through Chemistry"  :cof: 

(old DuPont Corp. slogan)


----------



## Bonnie

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Did you ever have the experience where it isn't there at first, and then all of a sudden, it is?



Yes I have, mostly when I was younger, and it does come as a surprise when it hits...

There's a saying.."Women are attracted to the men they love, while men love the women they are attracted to" 

Not sure how true that really is?


----------



## Bonnie

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Yes...it actually works both way..men and women.  You can be talking to someone...even for quite a while.
> 
> Then all of the sudden, they say something...and wham...you think.....
> 
> He/she ..... is it.



That's really cute that you said that


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Yes I have, mostly when I was younger, and it does come as a surprise when it hits...
> 
> There's a saying.."Women are attracted to the men they love, while men love the women they are attracted to"
> 
> Not sure how true that really is?



True for me...


----------



## dmp

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Yes...it actually works both way..men and women.  You can be talking to someone...even for quite a while.
> 
> Then all of the sudden, they say something...and wham...you think.....
> 
> He/she ..... is it.




Don - I don't know exactly what to say, except I'm both honored and humbled.  You'll have to give me some time to straighten things out here on the homefront, but I'm not opposed to flying in for a long no-pressure weekend, staying at a hotel, and meeting you for a few dates...see where things go.  Worst case I'll get to drink a beer with a pal.


----------



## GotZoom

dmp said:
			
		

> Don - I don't know exactly what to say, except I'm both honored and humbled.  You'll have to give me some time to straighten things out here on the homefront, but I'm not opposed to flying in for a long no-pressure weekend, staying at a hotel, and meeting you for a few dates...see where things go.  Worst case I'll get to drink a beer with a pal.




I have a condo in Massachusetts.

Just thought you would want to know.


----------



## dmp

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I have a condo in Massachusetts.
> 
> Just thought you would want to know.




hey! that's close to NewJersey!  Deal's off!


----------



## GotZoom

dmp said:
			
		

> hey! that's close to NewJersey!  Deal's off!



Fickle bastard.


----------



## Shattered

I'm jealous.

I think.


----------



## speederdoc

Bonnie said:
			
		

> It's either there or is isn't.


So the ladder theory is true then.


----------



## Bonnie

speederdoc said:
			
		

> So the ladder theory is true then.



Explainey???


----------



## dmp

recent photo:


----------



## padisha emperor

dmp said:
			
		

> recent photo:



you look like my uncle, that's quite amazing


----------



## speederdoc

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Explainey???



The Ladder Theory

If you don't want to read the whole thing, skip to the section "Construction of the Ladder" via the tabs on the left of the page.

I think Darin showed me this btw.


----------



## Harmageddon

Right there it goes, this is I

Yes, with long hair and butterfly, a stereotypical biologist. 
Didn't bring my net though, this was taken at the zoo roughly half a year ago. 
Back to the fruitflies....


----------



## The ClayTaurus

speederdoc said:
			
		

> The Ladder Theory
> 
> If you don't want to read the whole thing, skip to the section "Construction of the Ladder" via the tabs on the left of the page.
> 
> I think Darin showed me this btw.



The most truthful website out there.


----------



## dilloduck

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> The most truthful website out there.



Just read it too---cracked me up


----------



## Bonnie

speederdoc said:
			
		

> The Ladder Theory
> 
> If you don't want to read the whole thing, skip to the section "Construction of the Ladder" via the tabs on the left of the page.
> 
> I think Darin showed me this btw.



Good movie, thanks for the link...  I really do get the meat of this but I do part company in one aspect which is there has to be women out there that men would definately never want to sleep with.  I have heard many of my guy friends be repulsed by certain women.


----------



## Bonnie

Harmageddon said:
			
		

> Right there it goes, this is I
> 
> Yes, with long hair and butterfly, a stereotypical biologist.
> Didn't bring my net though, this was taken at the zoo roughly half a year ago.
> Back to the fruitflies....



Very interesting work!!


----------



## Harmageddon

According to the ladder-theory, that would mean I'm somewhere on the interesting sidekick step.


----------



## speederdoc

Beats the abyss, I suppose.

But then again, maybe it doesn't.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Is there an "I'll let you put it anywhere" step?  I want to be on that one.


----------



## manu1959

this is sooooooooooooooooooooooo true

http://www.intellectualwhores.com/masterladder.html

Back to the Beginning: Yes Virginia, They All Want to Bang You.
You'll note that a man has one ladder while a female has two. The man is lacking a "friends ladder." The man's ladder reflects the conventional wisdom that a man generally only wants one thing. That's because the conventional wisdom is correct. This leads us back to the conclusion that many women I have explained this to find so distasteful:

IF A MAN FINDS YOU ATTRACTIVE YOU CANNOT BE FRIENDS 

Many women want to argue this point and say things like " I have lots of guy friends." Maybe. There are exactly 3 cases Intellectual Whores has identified whereby a guy and a girl can be friends: 
The guy is gay 
The guy does not find you attractive. 
The guy already has a woman much higher than you on the ladder 
Even Nietzsche knew this. Most guys know this intuitively. Most girls doubt. I have a challenge for all of you girls who still doubt. Pick a guy who does not meet any of the criterion on the above list that you think is your friend. Then ask yourself this question: If you were both alone at his place one night, and you excused yourself to the bathroom and came out naked and asked him to have sex with you would he: 
Tell you he doesn't want to risk the beautiful friendship you have created with messy physical entanglements. 
Comply 
Remember this only works if you are honest with yourself. Number one is of course something that guys hear all the time. Intellectual Whores refers to it as the Kiss of Death. It is more likely that he will jump you eagerly.


----------



## Bonnie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> this is sooooooooooooooooooooooo true
> 
> http://www.intellectualwhores.com/masterladder.html
> 
> Back to the Beginning: Yes Virginia, They All Want to Bang You.
> You'll note that a man has one ladder while a female has two. The man is lacking a "friends ladder." The man's ladder reflects the conventional wisdom that a man generally only wants one thing. That's because the conventional wisdom is correct. This leads us back to the conclusion that many women I have explained this to find so distasteful:
> 
> IF A MAN FINDS YOU ATTRACTIVE YOU CANNOT BE FRIENDS
> 
> Many women want to argue this point and say things like " I have lots of guy friends." Maybe. There are exactly 3 cases Intellectual Whores has identified whereby a guy and a girl can be friends:
> The guy is gay
> The guy does not find you attractive.
> The guy already has a woman much higher than you on the ladder
> Even Nietzsche knew this. Most guys know this intuitively. Most girls doubt. I have a challenge for all of you girls who still doubt. Pick a guy who does not meet any of the criterion on the above list that you think is your friend. Then ask yourself this question: If you were both alone at his place one night, and you excused yourself to the bathroom and came out naked and asked him to have sex with you would he:
> Tell you he doesn't want to risk the beautiful friendship you have created with messy physical entanglements.
> Comply
> Remember this only works if you are honest with yourself. Number one is of course something that guys hear all the time. Intellectual Whores refers to it as the Kiss of Death. It is more likely that he will jump you eagerly.



Agreed, but there are cases in which men have found some women very unappealing, if you remember in the movie Crystal says that even those women he would want to sleep with.
So then if that's the case then every woman no matter how unattractive is fair game??  Or is it just women that men are attracted to are the ones they can't be *just* friends with??


----------



## manu1959

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Agreed, but there are cases in which men have found some women very unappealing, if you remember in the movie Crystal says that even those women he would want to sleep with.
> So then if that's the case then every woman no matter how unattractive is fair game??  Or is it just women that men are attracted to are the ones they can't be *just* friends with??



bonnie,

read through the website .... it covers all of it and is very funny.

i have been in the abyss way to may times


----------



## manu1959

speederdoc said:
			
		

> The Ladder Theory
> 
> If you don't want to read the whole thing, skip to the section "Construction of the Ladder" via the tabs on the left of the page.
> 
> I think Darin showed me this btw.



still laughing


----------



## Bonnie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bonnie,
> 
> read through the website .... it covers all of it and is very funny.
> 
> i have been in the abyss way to may times





> Scenario 1: Tom meets Jane. She's pretty and seems interesting to talk to. Tom and Jane start haging out and talking more and more. Tom develops an attraction to Jane, and one day tries to kiss her. Jane tell Tom she doesn't think of him that way and she wants to remain friends. The next few weeks contact between the two falls off. Jane starts fucking an outlaw biker.
> 
> Ladder Theory Explanation: Tom met Jane. Tom was immediately placed on the friends ladder. Tom didn't know this. Tom tried to jump ladders. Jane kicked Tom in the head rather than let him on and sent him hurtling to the Abyss below. The oulaw biker was not on her friends ladder (they never are) but rather on her good ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> Scenario 2: Tom meets Jane. She's cute and seems smart. After an appropriate amount of time he asks her out on a date. She acccepts and they have what seems to be a perfectly nice date. Tom thinks he has a chance with Jane. He asks her out again. She says no, either explicitly or by never returning his phone call. Tom has no idea what the Hell just happened. Jane starts fucking an unemployed alcoholic.
> 
> Ladder Theory Explanation: Jane misrepresented which ladder Tom was on. He thought he was on the good ladder because of her acceptance of the date. Mistake. This led to an unintentional ladder jump. He was kicked into the Abyss. In this situation, Jane often wants to stay friends becasue you are so interesting and funny or some shit like that. If this happens you are most likely an Intellectual Whore. I'm sorry. This is most likely to be a ninja-bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Scenario 3: A girl says any of the following to you:
> 
> "You're like a brother to me"
> "You're like a big teddy bear"
> "I feel like I can talk to you about anything"
> "You're so nice"
> "Can you help me with my homework"
> 
> Ladder Theory Explanation: You are on the friends ladder. So Sorry.
> 
> 
> You can see that a lot of problems can be avoided(though sadly not problem two) by declaring as soon as possible to a girl that you will not be friends under any circumstances. You can explain that she is too attractive or you can be blunt and say you don't want to bend your "friends" over a table and fuck them, but would rather play poker and go to the races with them, thus disqualifying her from friendship. As long as you are clear. This may scare a girl away. But if it does what would you want with such a skittish little twit anyway?




http://www.intellectualwhores.com/masterladder.html


 


But seriously an alcoholic.......I think NOT


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Yep.  Yeah gotta be touchy feely right away, so they know you demand affection, they either stick around and it's on, or they just are repulsed right away, no time is wasted.


----------



## Shattered

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Yep.  Yeah gotta be touchy feely right away, so they know you demand affection, they either stick around and it's on, or they just are repulsed right away, no time is wasted.



<i>Demand</i> affection?


----------



## Mr. P

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Yep.  Yeah gotta be touchy feely right away, so they know you demand affection, they either stick around and it's on, or they just are repulsed right away, no time is wasted.


Now I see what your problem may be.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Shattered said:
			
		

> <i>Demand</i> affection?



require?


----------



## Shattered

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> require?



Better.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Shattered said:
			
		

> Better.



I know, I know:  DESIRE


----------



## Bonnie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I know, I know:  DESIRE



Yes Desire..that's sexy not scary


----------



## Shattered

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I know, I know:  DESIRE



Now you're on to something.  "Need" would even be acceptable.  "Demand" is likely to get you clocked, and someone running off in fright.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Shattered said:
			
		

> Now you're on to something.  "Need" would even be acceptable.  "Demand" is likely to get you clocked, and someone running off in fright.



Yeah.  Just a poor choice of words.  And Im not talking grabbing stuff. I'm saying:  A light touch on the shoulder or arm.  Brushing their hair out of their face, affectionately,  etc.  Real romeo stuff. :soul:


----------



## Bonnie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Just a poor choice of words.  And Im not talking grabbing stuff. I'm saying:  A light touch on the shoulder or arm.  Brushing their hair out of their face, affectionately,  etc.  Real romeo stuff. :soul:



Now that's hot
<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_7_14.gif' alt='Fireworks Kiss' border=0></a>


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Now that's hot
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSXXXXXX42US' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_7_14.gif' alt='Fireworks Kiss' border=0></a>




It really works!


----------



## Nienna

That website was scary! I guess I just don't have enough experience of the night scene to judge the truth about it. Now, back to that physics problem...


----------



## 007

Last night...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Last night...


Please tell me that's a PBR can down there....


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Please tell me that's a PBR can down there....



Yes sir!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Yes sir!


Now forgive my ignorance, but the flag is of?


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Now forgive my ignorance, but the flag is of?



The United States Air Force. I spent eight years in the Force.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> The United States Air Force. I spent eight years in the Force.


Ahh... no buddies in Air Force. Pilot?


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Ahh... no buddies in Air Force. Pilot?



Would have liked to have been a pilot. Unfortunately I didn't have natural twenty, twenty vision.

Instead, I was an Integrated Avionics Instrumentation/Flight Controls Systems Specialist, on the General Dynamics F-16 Fighting Falcon.

Just another enlisted pee-on.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Would have liked to have been a pilot. Unfortunately I didn't have natural twenty, twenty vission.
> 
> Instead, I was an Integrated Avionics Instrumentation/Flight Controls Systems Specialist, on the General Dynamics F-16 Fighting Falcon.
> 
> Just another enlisted pee-on.



You paint the bike yourself?


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> You paint the bike yourself?



No. It's a Limited Edition 2006 35th Anniversary Super Glide. Came that way. Number 0793 of 3500.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> No. It's a Limited Edition 2006 35th Anniversary Super Glide. Came that way. Number 0793 of 3500.



The new baby, eh?


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> The new baby, eh?



Yup. As of last night when I parked it in the garage, it had just shy of 500 miles on it. Not quite broken in yet.

The white has blue pearl in it, and I can't get a shot that shows it. You can almost see a blue hew in this picture in the white. Pictures don't hardly do it justice. Looking at it out in the sunshine is righteous....


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Yup. As of last night when I parked it in the garage, it had just shy of 500 miles on it. Not quite broken in yet.
> 
> The white has blue pearl in it, and I can't get a shot that shows it. You can almost see a blue hew in this picture in the white. Pictures don't hardly do it justice. Looking at it out in the sunshine is righteous....



My car's white paint is the same way. Pictures don't do it justice, and with a nice coat of wax the sun makes it look all sorts of different colors. Do you like the stripes on the front fender?


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> My car's white paint is the same way. Pictures don't do it justice, and with a nice coat of wax the sun makes it look all sorts of different colors. Do you like the stripes on the front fender?



Deffinitely. I love everything about this bike. Being a Harley Tech and working at a dealer, I was aware these bikes were coming six months before anyone else, and I got my name on the first one. We only get two more and that's it, and they were both sold before they arrive also.

A few of us rode up to Virginia City, Nevada yesterday. We always park in front of the Bucket of Blood Saloon. This bike was the most looked at and asked about of all the bikes parked out front. It's an attention getter for sure. Most bikers that keep an eye on new Harley models know what it is, and they always say, "this is the first one I've ever seen". I usually tell them, "and it's probably the LAST one you'll ever see". I was most amused when a younger, obviously teenage kid said, "that sure is eye candy"... LOL!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Deffinitely. I love everything about this bike. Being a Harley Tech and working at a dealer, I was aware these bikes were coming six months before anyone else, and I got my name on the first one. We only get two more and that's it, and they were both sold before they arrive also.
> 
> A few of us rode up to Virginia City, Nevada yesterday. We always park in front of the Bucket of Blood Saloon. This bike was the most looked at and asked about of all the bikes parked out front. It's an attention getter for sure. Most bikers that keep an eye on new Harley models know what it is, and they always say, "this is the first one I've ever seen". I usually tell them, "and it's probably the LAST one you'll ever see". I was most amused when a younger, obviously teenage kid said, "that sure is eye candy"... LOL!



Well, congrats on a solid purchase.


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Well, congrats on a solid purchase.



Thank ya Clay. I'll never sell it, even though I've been told this bike will always be worth what I paid for it, and most likely increase in value.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Thank ya Clay. I'll never sell it, even though I've been told this bike will always be worth what I paid for it, and most likely increase in value.


Not even for a milliion dollars?


----------



## archangel

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Deffinitely. I love everything about this bike. Being a Harley Tech and working at a dealer, I was aware these bikes were coming six months before anyone else, and I got my name on the first one. We only get two more and that's it, and they were both sold before they arrive also.
> 
> A few of us rode up to Virginia City, Nevada yesterday. We always park in front of the Bucket of Blood Saloon. This bike was the most looked at and asked about of all the bikes parked out front. It's an attention getter for sure. Most bikers that keep an eye on new Harley models know what it is, and they always say, "this is the first one I've ever seen". I usually tell them, "and it's probably the LAST one you'll ever see". I was most amused when a younger, obviously teenage kid said, "that sure is eye candy"... LOL!





Sorry I missed ya at the Bucket of Blood Sunday...saw your bike parked out front...the Grandaughter just got back from a Cross Country finals in Elko...the boys got their butts kicked but the girls team made the State finals...soo the VC girls won the plaque and will participate in the State finals in Reno next Saturday...two of the boys will compete as individuals not as a team...My GD saw your bike and said: Damn Phantom is moving up the ladder...what happened to his Honda?...sorry pale no cut intended just passing on a kids impression...she did say it was sweet though...but she prefers dirt bikes!


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Not even for a milliion dollars?



SOLD!!! When and where do you want it?


----------



## Mr. P

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> SOLD!!! When and where do you want it?


Georgia, this weekend. Clay il pay ya later.


----------



## 007

archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed ya at the Bucket of Blood Sunday...saw your bike parked out front...the Grandaughter just got back from a Cross Country finals in Elko...the boys got their butts kicked but the girls team made the State finals...soo the VC girls won the plaque and will participate in the State finals in Reno next Saturday...two of the boys will compete as individuals not as a team...My GD saw your bike and said: Damn Phantom is moving up the ladder...what happened to his Honda?...sorry pale no cut intended just passing on a kids impression...she did say it was sweet though...but she prefers dirt bikes!



Well you're bound to bump into me sooner or later Arch. The Bucket is one of my favorite hang outs, especially when the Cowboys are playing. Not to mention the Bucket makes the best Bloody Mary's I've ever had. That ride up there is also one my favorites. I love all the twisties. I haven't scrapped anything yet. My bike has good ground clearance.

Your GD's comment was honest enough, but the Anniversary Low Rider with the flags on it sitting next to my bike was Phantoms.


----------



## 007

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Georgia, this weekend. Clay il pay ya later.



Money up front please...  :


----------



## Mr. P

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Money up front please...  :


Hahahaha...there's always a catch!


----------



## archangel

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Well you're bound to bump into me sooner or later Arch. The Bucket is one of my favorite hang outs, especially when the Cowboys are playing. Not to mention the Bucket makes the best Bloody Mary's I've ever had. That ride up there is also one my favorites. I love all the twisties. I haven't scrapped anything yet. My bike has good ground clearance.
> 
> Your GD's comment was honest enough, but the Anniversary Low Rider with the flags on it sitting next to my bike was Phantoms.





Damn I only live about a block away and can usually hear them play...I was just too tired from the long drive from Elko to muster the energy to go up!
So Phantom is still into the flag thingee eh..figures he is a character!


----------



## Bonnie

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Thank ya Clay. I'll never sell it, even though I've been told this bike will always be worth what I paid for it, and most likely increase in value.



Well well no wonder you have been missing....I don't blame you, that is quite a nice toy!!  Best of luck with it, and be safe    Goin to sturgis to show it off??


----------



## 007

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well well no wonder you have been missing....I don't blame you, that is quite a nice toy!!  Best of luck with it, and be safe    Goin to sturgis to show it off??



Yeah I'd sure like to go to Sturgis alright, but getting that time off in the dealer I work at is not going to happen. That's a really busy time for us, and noboby, but nobody, gets time off. That's OK though. I've already been to Sturgis six times. 1999 being the last. I guess if you've seen it that many times, what's one more?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Something a little more recent for everybody...


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Something a little more recent for everybody...




Can't see anything.  Prolly my work network nazis. 

Can you attach the image to a reply? Or host it at www.imagehostingsite.com ?


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Sorry.




no worries - 

That pic taken in front of your house?

:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> no worries -
> 
> That pic taken in front of your house?
> 
> :




Yup. I'm just about to whip the guy mowing my lawn. Hence the smile.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

That's a big lawn. You should cut the guy some slack.


----------



## GotZoom

I'll give him props because of his 2005 RX8 - (ask me how I know it's a 2005).

He is still young.  He has time to come around.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

sitarro said:
			
		

> How do you know it's a 2005 Zoom??????


The color.


----------



## GotZoom

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> The color.



I knew you knew Clay...lol.

For sitarro. 

2004 did not have a white RX8.  They had yellow.  Mazda has a history of using yellow during the "first-year" of production of a new model.

Then the next year they drop yellow.

White was not available in 2004.  They brought it out in 2005.


----------



## dmp

One Word for owners of White or Silver RX8s:

clearfrontcornerlights.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> One Word for owners of White or Silver RX8s:
> 
> clearfrontcornerlights.



I know I know, once I get enough REV rewards they'll be purchased.


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I know I know, once I get enough REV rewards they'll be purchased.




I paid $50? or so for the set from Ebay -japanparts.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> I paid $50? or so for the set from Ebay -japanparts.



That's what Christmas is for, then


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Shit yeah you could have. If any of you used to work at an obscure hardware store, E-bay is waiting to make you some money for it.


Back in my day, 
it was those garage mechanic shirts with the name tags that said Fred or Burt. I kept the local thrift stores in the money.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Attention all,
dmp has been gracious enough to split this topic.
It's called "fashion sense vs common sense."


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Now back to recent pics....
taken 5 minutes ago.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Workin' for the man? You appear resigned to your cubicle fate...


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Workin' for the man? You appear resigned to your cubicle fate...


Yep... Get the hair cut Joker...or *this IS yer life*.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Workin' for the man? You appear resigned to your cubicle fate...


That's just where I check my mail.
I have an office in the "restricted area"


----------



## Shattered

Stop tellin him to cut the hair!


----------



## Bonnie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep... Get the hair cut Joker...or *this IS yer life*.



Hey Hey watch your language!! :bat:


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Stop tellin him to cut the hair!




...but he looks like a chick! 

:


----------



## Shattered

dmp said:
			
		

> ...but he looks like a chick!
> 
> :



He looks about as much like a chick as you do.


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> He looks about as much like a chick as you do.


----------



## Shattered

Aww, hell.  So much for that whole EC thing... Completely ruined...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

dmp said:
			
		

> ...but he looks like a chick!
> 
> :


your rack is bigger than mine


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

>


That is a terrible boob job.


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> That is a terrible boob job.




why?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> why?


That aint right.

That and I could drive my rx8 through her cleavage (with room to spare).


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> That aint right.
> 
> That and I could drive my rx8 through her cleavage (with room to spare).



Cleavage is a function of 'bra', not boobs.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Cleavage is a function of 'bra', not boobs.


IMO, that boob job sucks ass. But I'm just a guy who doesn't like weird angles in his lady's bewbies, that's all.


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> IMO, that boob job sucks ass. But I'm just a guy who doesn't like weird angles in his lady's bewbies, that's all.




...but that's how breasts look...when standing, with arms up, or arm up, breasts will fall slightly outward and down...leaving a larger gap between them.

I know a LOT about breasts...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> ...but that's how breasts look...when standing, with arms up, or arm up, breasts will fall slightly outward and down...leaving a larger gap between them.
> 
> I know a LOT about breasts...



Dude. It's not the gap. Follow the line of the left breast. It angles all weird; that's what I was trying to circle earlier. That's my main problem, and the cleavage gap is minor.


----------



## no1tovote4

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Dude. It's not the gap. Follow the line of the left breast. It angles all weird; that's what I was trying to circle earlier. That's my main problem, and the cleavage gap is minor.



This usually happens when a girl gets a bewbie job then loses a lot of weight.  Look at Tori Spelling on 90210 for example.  When the show started she was okay looking, by the end of the show and the peak of her eating disorder her boobs had a weird separation to them....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> This usually happens when a girl gets a bewbie job then loses a lot of weight.  Look at Tori Spelling on 90210 for example.  When the show started she was okay looking, by the end of the show and the peak of her eating disorder her boobs had a weird separation to them....


Weird seperation, or not. THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME IN THE DARK.
I would say they feel the same too but that's not true.
Real, Fake....I like em all.


----------



## sitarro

Ladies and Gentlemen I would like to present my wife.....


----------



## Said1

sitarro said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen I would like to present my wife.....


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Dude. It's not the gap. Follow the line of the left breast. It angles all weird; that's what I was trying to circle earlier. That's my main problem, and the cleavage gap is minor.



Not even close.  I would be MOST women with a body that size and similar sized breasts would look (surprise) just like her, whether the boobs were mod'd or not.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Weird seperation, or not. THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME IN THE DARK.
> I would say they feel the same too but that's not true.
> Real, Fake....I like em all.




...cuz even 'custom' breasts feel better than 'no breasts'...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Not even close.  I would be MOST women with a body that size and similar sized breasts would look (surprise) just like her, whether the boobs were mod'd or not.


Where are you getting your girls from, Chernobyl?


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Where are you getting your girls from, Chernobyl?




Doubt it. Wouldn't they have three boobs, or nipples?


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Where are you getting your girls from, Chernobyl?




the 'problem' you may be seeing is a function of lighting and photography perhaps.  Trust me, I'd bet $ if you saw this woman in person, you'd want nothing more than to bone her...and go ppppppppppppbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbtttttttttt in her bewbies.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> the 'problem' you may be seeing is a function of lighting and photography perhaps.  Trust me, I'd bet $ if you saw this woman in person, you'd want nothing more than to bone her...and go ppppppppppppbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbtttttttttt in her bewbies.



I can only hope, because if her breast sweeps in as much as it looks like it does.. bugh.

I'm hoping that this girl isn't someone you know that I've now offended you... you do seem to know a hot chick or two... if so, you can prove me wrong about the boobs in person.


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I can only hope, because if her breast sweeps in as much as it looks like it does.. bugh.
> 
> I'm hoping that this girl isn't someone you know that I've now offended you... you do seem to know a hot chick or two... if so, you can prove me wrong about the boobs in person.



Oh - noway...I honestly don't know any 'hot' chicks...I've chatted with a couple online here at usmb - but that's about it.

It's just that her breasts look about perfect.  Sometimes that's the tell-tale sign of a boob job...perfect breasts.  The gaps and angles you are seeing are likely the result of light and body position and gravity, though.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Oh - noway...I honestly don't know any 'hot' chicks...I've chatted with a couple online here at usmb - but that's about it.
> 
> It's just that her breasts look about perfect.  Sometimes that's the tell-tale sign of a boob job...perfect breasts.  The gaps and angles you are seeing are likely the result of light and body position and gravity, though.



And that's where we're different. They look a little too hard for my liking.


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> And that's where we're different. They look a little too hard for my liking.



Can't tell by looking, mate.  Have a feel.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Can't tell by looking, mate.  Have a feel.


It's not a visual opinion, it's an experience one


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> It's not a visual opinion, it's an experience one


Although another visual aide wouldn't hurt!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

dmp said:
			
		

> Oh - noway...I honestly don't know any 'hot' chicks...I've chatted with a couple online here at usmb - but that's about it.



Um, we've seen your wife you liar.


----------



## Abbey Normal

There certainly is an unusual amount of undeveloped real estate betwen those two rocks, uh, I mean breasts. 

But what do I know...


----------



## dmp

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> There certainly is an unusual amount of undeveloped real estate betwen those two rocks, uh, I mean breasts.
> 
> But what do I know...




Maybe she was just born that way?


----------



## Abbey Normal

dmp said:
			
		

> Maybe she was just born that way?



Could be. 

But I doubt it.


----------



## dmp

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Could be.
> 
> But I doubt it.




Ya know, I honestly think her breasts are fantastic - the 'real estate' is only a function of that photo.  I wish i had physical proof in my hand(s), however...


I'd send pics.


----------



## Abbey Normal

dmp said:
			
		

> Ya know, I honestly think her breasts are fantastic - the 'real estate' is only a function of that photo.  I wish i had physical proof in my hand(s), however...
> 
> 
> I'd send pics.



As a wise man on here once told me, you're allowed to like what you like.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> As a wise man on here once told me, you're allowed to like what you like.



It's nice to know I'm not crazy... or that I'm not the only crazy person...


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> It's nice to know I'm not crazy... or that I'm not the only crazy person...




you'll never be the ONLY crazy....as long as we have PM 




And I tell ya - my wife has a decent 'gap' there when she's in a bikini - it's because the width of her rib cage is larger than the combined widths of her breasts. I contend it's normal.

...I could show ya pics...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> you'll never be the ONLY crazy....as long as we have PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I tell ya - my wife has a decent 'gap' there when she's in a bikini - it's because the width of her rib cage is larger than the combined widths of her breasts. I contend it's normal.
> 
> ...I could show ya pics...


Don't lump me in with him, you ingrate. God, if you do that, you're a freaking moron!

coulda, shoulda, woulda,
This thread is worthless without pics....oh..wait...nevermind.


----------



## Zhukov

dmp said:
			
		

> ...I could show ya pics...


Yes please.


----------



## Bonnie

dmp said:
			
		

> ...but that's how breasts look...when standing, with arms up, or arm up, breasts will fall slightly outward and down...leaving a larger gap between them.
> 
> I know a LOT about breasts...



I think what Clay is referring to is the boob job itself is obvious because of the strange placement of them?  I think?


----------



## dmp

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I think what Clay is referring to is the boob job itself is obvious because of the strange placement of them?  I think?




But they can only be placed below where her breast tissue would naturally be - unless the doctor was completely jacked up/drunk, etc.  The nipples are centered on the breast - perhaps just a little below center; it's just so hard to tell because of her arm/body positions.


----------



## Bonnie

dmp said:
			
		

> But they can only be placed below where her breast tissue would naturally be - unless the doctor was completely jacked up/drunk, etc.  The nipples are centered on the breast - perhaps just a little below center; it's just so hard to tell because of her arm/body positions.



I see you have given this quite a bit of thought LOL..And you know more than I do so Ill take your word for it


----------



## dmp

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I see you have given this quite a bit of thought LOL..And you know more than I do so Ill take your word for it






Just having a hard time seeing what his fuss is about...I mean, in the interest of science I've beens studying that photo..you know...for the sake of the debate.


----------



## archangel

however as the old saying goes..."there are those who teach-and those that do" may I suggest that "Bonnie and "Abbey post theirs so we can compare?

Pardon me for being blunt...but am just really curious!


----------



## Bonnie

archangel said:
			
		

> however as the old saying goes..."there are those who teach-and those that do" may I suggest that "Bonnie and "Abbey post theirs so we can compare?
> 
> Pardon me for being blunt...but am just really curious!



Well Im not posting any pictures but I will say do you remember what Terri Hatcher said to Jerry Seinfeld??   :


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> however as the old saying goes..."there are those who teach-and those that do" may I suggest that "Bonnie and "Abbey post theirs so we can compare?
> 
> Pardon me for being blunt...but am just really curious!


Dude. Playboy. It's like 5 bucks. Honestly.


----------



## Bonnie

dmp said:
			
		

> Just having a hard time seeing what his fuss is about...I mean, in the interest of science I've beens studying that photo..you know...for the sake of the debate.



LOL you are a dedicated man Darin  :halo:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Just having a hard time seeing what his fuss is about...I mean, in the interest of science I've beens studying that photo..you know...for the sake of the debate.



Those aren't boobs, friend. They're softballs with hollowpoints on them.


----------



## Mr. P

I say they are fake too, and I know more about boobs than most of you boobs!


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Those aren't boobs, friend. They're softballs with hollowpoints on them.




Not even close.  Even full, found, firm-looking implants are still soft-ish...when done correctly.  Dont judge a boob by it's cleavage.


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I say they are fake too, and I know more about boobs than most of you boobs!




I think we'd all agree the boobs are enhanced, surgically. BUT...we never know, until we feel.


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Dude. Playboy. It's like 5 bucks. Honestly.



ya mean Bonnie and Abbey are centerfolds? Damn...I am way to cheap to pay to see...sigh...I was just having some fun and threw  it out to see if the bait would be taken' oh well live and learn...just rhetoric here....   can't blame a guy for trying!


----------



## dmp

archangel said:
			
		

> ya mean Bonnie and Abbey are centerfolds? Damn...I am way to cheap to pay to see...sigh...I was just having some fun and threw  it out to see if the bait would be taken' oh well live and learn...just rhetoric here....   can't blame a guy for trying!




wanna see my tits? C'mon..I know you do.  

I'll shave 'em first, if you want.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> wanna see my tits? C'mon..I know you do.
> 
> I'll shave 'em first, if you want.


For once, this thread is worthless WITH pics.


----------



## archangel

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well Im not posting any pictures but I will say do you remember what Terri Hatcher said to Jerry Seinfeld??   :



Was just kidding...haven't a clue!


----------



## Mr. P

dmp said:
			
		

> I think we'd all agree the boobs are enhanced, surgically. BUT...we never know, until we feel.


LOL...well you are still learning, I can tell by sight. If they look like this   
they're Fake.


----------



## archangel

dmp said:
			
		

> wanna see my tits? C'mon..I know you do.
> 
> I'll shave 'em first, if you want.



I'm old fashioned ya got the wrong plumbing!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mr. P said:
			
		

> LOL...well you are still learning, I can tell by sight. If they look like this
> they're Fake.


D, they're absolutely fake. You've got to be nuts to think they're not, nipples never reside that high on the breast.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well Im not posting any pictures but I will say do you remember what Terri Hatcher said to Jerry Seinfeld??   :



I remember it, Bonnie.   

We East Coast women are... 

On second thought, why give away our secrets.


----------



## Bonnie

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> I remember it, Bonnie.
> 
> We East Coast women are...
> 
> On second thought, why give away our secrets.



It's so much better when we don't


----------



## Abbey Normal

Bonnie said:
			
		

> It's so much better when we don't




Absolutely!


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> D, they're absolutely fake. You've got to be nuts to think they're not, nipples never reside that high on the breast.




that high?  That's an illusion mate - Looky here:

http://www.implantinfo.com/banda6/546huffaker/index.html

Notice the nipple remains in *very* close to the same location in relation to the ground - however, due to the fullness created in the breast, there's some illusion of 'lifting' going on.

I'm telling ya, in every 'good' breast..I mean natural or not, the nipple is center-mass of the breast tissue, or slightly lower.

Oh - you're right...the nipples should be facing DOWN, right?

http://www.implantinfo.com/plastic_surgeons_b/blau/subject1096/index.html


----------



## Abbey Normal

dmp said:
			
		

> http://www.implantinfo.com/plastic_surgeons_b/blau/subject1096/index.html



Oh dear God.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> that high?  That's an illusion mate - Looky here:
> 
> http://www.implantinfo.com/banda6/546huffaker/index.html
> 
> Notice the nipple remains in *very* close to the same location in relation to the ground - however, due to the fullness created in the breast, there's some illusion of 'lifting' going on.
> 
> I'm telling ya, in every 'good' breast..I mean natural or not, the nipple is center-mass of the breast tissue, or slightly lower.
> 
> Oh - you're right...the nipples should be facing DOWN, right?
> 
> http://www.implantinfo.com/plastic_surgeons_b/blau/subject1096/index.html



Listen research boy, I'm telling you, she's got fake knockers. You can debate my observational deductions all you want, but the end result i get is correct.

And those fakeys don't look so appetizing either. Although they would be good for making replicas of the capital rotunda....


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Listen research boy, I'm telling you, she's got fake knockers. You can debate my deduction observations all you want, but the end result i get is correct.
> 
> And those fakeys don't look so appetizing either. Although they would be good for making replicas of the capital rotunda....




I'm not saying the AREN'T Fake - I'm saying, the reasons you are giving aren't valid. Anyone who doesn't see that is an idiot!  

Fakeys?  On the first link, do you think or OEM boobs look good?  Think they might feel nice and soft?  If the implant is under the breast tissue, her aftermarket boobs will feel JUST as soft and nice to the touch, except perhaps around the sides, where the implant (which is NOT firm) would be.  Also, one might expect to feel a little rippling.  But I'm telling you, Implants themselves are NOT hard and firm...they are bags filled with fluid - and not chock-full like a water balloon.  The implants can become incapsulated in scar tissue, however, which may affect how they feel from the outside.


----------



## Said1

dmp said:
			
		

> I'm not saying the AREN'T Fake - I'm saying, the reasons you are giving aren't valid. Anyone who doesn't see that is an idiot!
> 
> Fakeys?  On the first link, do you think or OEM boobs look good?  Think they might feel nice and soft?  If the implant is under the breast tissue, her aftermarket boobs will feel JUST as soft and nice to the touch, except perhaps around the sides, where the implant (which is NOT firm) would be.  Also, one might expect to feel a little rippling.  But I'm telling you, Implants themselves are NOT hard and firm...they are bags filled with fluid - and not chock-full like a water balloon.  The implants can become incapsulated in scar tissue, however, which may affect how they feel from the outside.




You have to get rid of that avatar. Everytime I read your posts now, I can hear his voice.  :rotflmao:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> I'm not saying the AREN'T Fake - I'm saying, the reasons you are giving aren't valid. Anyone who doesn't see that is an idiot!
> 
> Fakeys?  On the first link, do you think or OEM boobs look good?  Think they might feel nice and soft?  If the implant is under the breast tissue, her aftermarket boobs will feel JUST as soft and nice to the touch, except perhaps around the sides, where the implant (which is NOT firm) would be.  Also, one might expect to feel a little rippling.  But I'm telling you, Implants themselves are NOT hard and firm...they are bags filled with fluid - and not chock-full like a water balloon.  The implants can become incapsulated in scar tissue, however, which may affect how they feel from the outside.



YOU FREAKING BIGOTED HOMOPHOBIC WHORE. Obviously you have the brain power of catepillar on morphine.

I've seen good implant jobs, I'm not saying they don't exist. I just don't think those are good, and YOU KNOW WHAT??Q??!?!? THAT'S MY FREAKING OPINION AND THERE'S NOTHING YOU CAN SAY TO MAKE ME WRONG.



(oh, and I was kidding. You're not homophobic )


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> YOU FREAKING BIGOTED HOMOPHOBIC WHORE. Obviously you have the brain power of catepillar on morphine.
> 
> I've seen good implant jobs, I'm not saying they don't exist. I just don't think those are good, and YOU KNOW WHAT??Q??!?!? THAT'S MY FREAKING OPINION AND THERE'S NOTHING YOU CAN SAY TO MAKE ME WRONG.
> 
> 
> 
> (oh, and I was kidding. You're not homophobic )




and I'm not bigoted!


----------



## dmp

Said1 said:
			
		

> You have to get rid of that avatar. Everytime I read your posts now, I can hear his voice.  :rotflmao:




...it's always sentimental remind me....


----------



## dmp




----------



## Said1

dmp said:
			
		

> ...it's always sentimental remind me....



Rememeber that guy from SNL "yeah, that's the ticket"


----------



## dmp




----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

>



Stop, you're going to get Arch too excited for this time of night...


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> dmp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop, you're going to get Arch too excited for this time of night...
Click to expand...



I can see how you holding a bowl of pasta? would 'do it' for him. 

Pervert.


----------



## Mr. P

Said1 said:
			
		

> You have to get rid of that avatar. Everytime I read your posts now, I can hear his voice.  :rotflmao:


LOL...Me too!


----------



## dmp

okay, new avatar.


----------



## Said1

dmp said:
			
		

> okay, new avatar.



In a word. WORD.


----------



## Mr. P

dmp said:
			
		

> okay, new avatar.


*Shit!* *Back to San-Fran sissy with YOU!*
I want the old guy back...


----------



## dmp

archangel said:
			
		

> I have forgotten more 'Boobs' then both you and dmp will ever see...excited by them is for children who were cut off by their mommies early in their formative years...however I really am curious as to what Bonnies are all about...never mind I know and you don't! "Terri-Terri bo Berry fei fi mo berry" just a old oldies song..."The name game"



dude - you REALLY know how to scare women!

lmao!


----------



## archangel

dmp said:
			
		

> dude - you REALLY know how to scare women!
> 
> lmao!




I was just playing along with your and clays fantasy...real women can see thru this humor...at least I hope so...


----------



## dmp

archangel said:
			
		

> I was just playing along with your and clays fantasy...real women can see thru this humor...at least I hope so...




..yet you're the guy who brought 'board members' into this.  Admit it...you want to see my tits, don't ya? It's okay...I won't judge you.


----------



## Annie

dmp said:
			
		

> ..yet you're the guy who brought 'board members' into this.  Admit it...you want to see my tits, don't ya? It's okay...I won't judge you.



LOL! Ok Darin, post them, I want to see them!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

DARIN! Editing my posts. FOR SHAME!


----------



## archangel

dmp said:
			
		

> ..yet you're the guy who brought 'board members' into this.  Admit it...you want to see my tits, don't ya? It's okay...I won't judge you.




my my dagger eyes on this avatar...damn now I will have nightmares...NOT...have a nice night booby guy...I'm so done with all this nonsense! :teeth:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> ..yet you're the guy who brought 'board members' into this.  Admit it...you want to see my tits, don't ya? It's okay...I won't judge you.


Funny how he claims to have seen so much play, and yet is the most overtly desperate to see board member's racks.

What was that saying, something about acting like you've been there before...or was that for endzone dances?


----------



## Shattered

This thread is skeeeeeery.


----------



## Powerman




----------



## Said1

I guess you didn't know, this is a "boob shot" only thread now.


----------



## sitarro

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well Im not posting any pictures but I will say do you remember what Terri Hatcher said to Jerry Seinfeld??   :



 That line was used twice, originally by Sidra (Teri Hatcher) and then again in the last episode where Jackie (Kramer's attorney)told Jerry the same thing after he and Sidra got together during the trial.

 I don't know about anything else but your eyes look real and they are spectacular........ :cof:


----------



## sitarro

Powerman said:
			
		

>



watch out with that egg nog, you don't want to walk around with nog lip. 

What is egg nog?


----------



## Powerman

sitarro said:
			
		

> watch out with that egg nog, you don't want to walk around with nog lip.
> 
> What is egg nog?



For those who might care I was sampling some margaritas out of a measuring cup.  They were absolutely delicious.  I might have to share the recipe with you guys.

OK it's really easy.  Take some frozen limeaid concentrate.  Throw it in the blender(one can of course)

Next add 6 ounces tequila of your choice
Add 3 ounces triple sec
fill blender with ice and blend until smooth

I can't take credit.  It's one of Emeril's recipes.  Makes some delicious margaritas though


----------



## dmp

sure


----------



## BATMAN

Me and my nephew.


----------



## Shattered

dmp said:
			
		

> sure



*whistles*


----------



## Bonnie

dmp said:
			
		

> sure




I like the earing as well, it's sexy..


----------



## Annie

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I like the earing as well, it's sexy..


Darin, no offense, but you look a lot like my ex, though his hair wasn't straight.


----------



## dmp

Thanks Ladies. 

C - :blush:

B - Both ears are pierced.

K - No offense at all - shows you were at least ONCE attracted to me..er..him...or whatever.

:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Sure^2


----------



## Abbey Normal

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I like the earing as well, it's sexy..



I think so too...


----------



## 5stringJeff

The family at Christmas.


----------



## misterblu

Christmas Eve hay ride/ caroling:






I'm the guy on the left.


----------



## dmp

J - take this the right way...That's a great pic of you.



Not that you look different in real life...just..yeah...I feel awkward now...nevermind.




Oh - and that's a GREAT pic too.  Fill flash?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

One more...


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> One more...




Nothing there.

www.imagehostingsite.com - its free!  (And run by jimnyc)


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:
			
		

> Nothing there.
> 
> www.imagehostingsite.com - its free!  (And run by jimnyc)


It's cuz of your firewall. Check it when you get home


----------



## dmp

Couple months ago...maybe posted before??


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> It's cuz of your firewall. Check it when you get home




b-b-but I mostly check the board during the day. 

(sigh)... Oh well.


----------



## sitarro

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> It's cuz of your firewall. Check it when you get home



I know what a firewall is in a car but why would anyone need one in a computer.....oh yea I forgot,  I use a MAC so I don't need one.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

sitarro said:
			
		

> I know what a firewall is in a car but why would anyone need one in a computer.....oh yea I forgot,  I use a MAC so I don't need one.


You're being intentionally dense, right?


----------



## misterblu

dmp said:
			
		

> J - take this the right way...That's a great pic of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that you look different in real life...just..yeah...I feel awkward now...nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and that's a GREAT pic too.  Fill flash?



 

Thanks... I guess.    

Yep...  fill flash.  I have an ulterior motive for posting this picture.  It's also for   , who thinks that barn cats and sheep must be crusty to be on a 'real' farm... whatever that is.


----------



## dmp

misterblu said:
			
		

> Thanks... I guess.
> 
> Yep...  fill flash.  I have an ulterior motive for posting this picture.  It's also for   , who thinks that barn cats and sheep must be crusty to be on a 'real' farm... whatever that is.



Unrelated - random note:

Ever see this pic?


----------



## misterblu

dmp said:
			
		

> Couple months ago...maybe posted before??




HA!


----------



## dmp

misterblu said:
			
		

> HA!




Unathorized Website Request (content_filter_denied)

Please contact your IMO, if you have a legitamate "Official Business" requirement to access. Your unit IMO must staff a Capability Request (CAPR) through the DOIM, Business Center for approval. If approved this site will be unblocked for internet access.
Please contact your IMO if you have a legitimate Official Business requirement to access: members.tripod.com





*btw - notice the HORRIBLE spelling our Network Security Guys use.


----------



## misterblu

dmp said:
			
		

> Unrelated - random note:
> 
> Ever see this pic?



Nope.

You can't go wrong with reflections in water though.


----------



## dmp

misterblu said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> You can't go wrong with reflections in water though.




A75.  I may still have the full-res, but wish I woulda had the S2 then.



Or a 20D.


----------



## misterblu

dmp said:
			
		

> Unathorized Website Request (content_filter_denied)
> 
> Please contact your IMO, if you have a legitamate "Official Business" requirement to access. Your unit IMO must staff a Capability Request (CAPR) through the DOIM, Business Center for approval. If approved this site will be unblocked for internet access.
> Please contact your IMO if you have a legitimate Official Business requirement to access: members.tripod.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *btw - notice the HORRIBLE spelling our Network Security Guys use.



Here you go:


----------



## misterblu

dmp said:
			
		

> A75.  I may still have the full-res, but wish I woulda had the S2 then.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a 20D.



The noise gives it away.  :tng:


----------



## dmp

misterblu said:
			
		

> Here you go:




Wouldn't play for some reason. weird.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

How much do you guys think it would cost to get something that significantly reduces that noise? I'm just wondering what price bracket I'd be looking at...


----------



## misterblu

dmp said:
			
		

> Wouldn't play for some reason. weird.



Got corrupted... here it is for reals:


----------



## misterblu

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> How much do you guys think it would cost to get something that significantly reduces that noise? I'm just wondering what price bracket I'd be looking at...



I'm not sure how much difference there is between the noise produced by Darin's Canon S2 IS and my 20D... I'd guess it to be pretty substantial though since the sensor sites are larger and less prone to noise on the 20D.  Maybe we should head out and take identical pictures with identical settings?

Either way... the A75 is ~$150 if you can find one.  Darin's S2 is probably ~$450.  My 20D with a kit lens is >$1000.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## dmp

misterblu said:
			
		

> Got corrupted... here it is for reals:




Good LORD I can't hear that often enough. 

:rotflmao:


----------



## Bonnie

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> The family at Christmas.



How old is your daughter?? And oh that baby, what a doll.  How did your wife get into such good shape already??


----------



## dmp

misterblu said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how much difference there is between the noise produced by Darin's Canon S2 IS and my 20D... I'd guess it to be pretty substantial though since the sensor sites are larger and less prone to noise on the 20D.  Maybe we should head out and take identical pictures with identical settings?
> 
> Either way... the A75 is ~$150 if you can find one.  Darin's S2 is probably ~$450.  My 20D with a kit lens is >$1000.
> 
> You get what you pay for.




You may have to shoot in jpg though, to make the comparison closer, no?

What are you doing tonite? Head down, we'll go back out to that Mt Rainier site?   Maybe the Tacoma Waterfront?


----------



## dmp

misterblu said:
			
		

> The noise gives it away.  :tng:




Oh - and IIRC, I snapped that pic waiting for a certain-said couple to show up for dinner.


----------



## misterblu

dmp said:
			
		

> You may have to shoot in jpg though, to make the comparison closer, no?
> 
> What are you doing tonite? Head down, we'll go back out to that Mt Rainier site?   Maybe the Tacoma Waterfront?



I'll have to shoot in JPEG at one of the lower resolutions.  


Shooting some pictures at a wedding???  


We'll likely have to wait a few months for another break in the rain.


----------



## misterblu

dmp said:
			
		

> Oh - and IIRC, I snapped that pic waiting for a certain-said couple to show up for dinner.



 :fifty: 










 :


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Me, brooding, with bad hair.


----------



## dmp

misterblu said:
			
		

> I'll have to shoot in JPEG at one of the lower resolutions.
> 
> 
> Shooting some pictures at a wedding???
> 
> 
> We'll likely have to wait a few months for another break in the rain.





Thought the wedding was tomorrow.


----------



## dmp

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Me, brooding, with bad hair.





You don't look so smarmy and cynical as I thought.



 :gross2:  :cof:


----------



## Said1

Going a little hard on the apple juice, wouldn't you say?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Going a little hard on the apple juice, wouldn't you say?


I was hoping you'd remember that


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dmp said:
			
		

> You don't look so smarmy and cynical as I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> :gross2:  :cof:



I'm very much a "winnie the pooh" type in real life.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I'm very much a "winnie the pooh" type in real life.


Hand always stuck in a beehive?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Hand always stuck in a beehive?




Pretty much.  OR stuck up a tree.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Pretty much.  OR stuck up a tree.


At least you get to eat a lot of honey!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Bonnie said:
			
		

> How old is your daughter?? And oh that baby, what a doll.  How did your wife get into such good shape already??



Kayla is 12.  She's starting to turn into a small woman... wants to shop, cries at the drop of a hat, etc. 

Angela was always thin... but I've read that breastfeeding makes you loses the weight faster, because the woman's excess fat is transferred to the milk to fatten up the baby.  She's already in her size 6 jeans.


----------



## Nienna

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Kayla is 12.  She's starting to turn into a small woman... wants to shop, cries at the drop of a hat, etc.
> 
> Angela was always thin... but I've read that breastfeeding makes you loses the weight faster, because the woman's excess fat is transferred to the milk to fatten up the baby.  She's already in her size 6 jeans.


Breastfeeding helps your uterus contract back into shape more quickly. However, breastfeeders can hold onto a few extra pounds. The body wants to store a little extra bc it's feeding two. Of course the _liquid weight_ might account for some of that!

My daughter is also starting the crying thing. Lots of fun, eh?

You have a beautiful family, Jeff. Every time I see a little baby like that, it's almost enough to make me want another. Just precious.


----------



## Nienna

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I'm very much a "winnie the pooh" type in real life.


Really? Winnie the Pooh?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

mom4 said:
			
		

> Really? Winnie the Pooh?



More like a cross between "winnie the pooh" and Pierce Brosnan.


----------



## Nienna

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> More like a cross between "winnie the pooh" and Pierce Brosnan.


Hm. Pooh and Pierce... now that's a combination I've never seen before!

Actually, you remind me a little of my husband.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

mom4 said:
			
		

> Hm. Pooh and Pierce... now that's a combination I've never seen before!
> 
> Actually, you remind me a little of my husband.



Sexy as hell?


----------



## Nienna

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Sexy as hell?


Exactly!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

mom4 said:
			
		

> Exactly!



You're a darling.  Rep for you!  If I can.


----------



## Abbey Normal

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Sexy as hell?



Heck, your take-no-lib-prisoners posts were sexy as hell long before the pic.  :cof:


----------



## dmp

Mom and Abbey have TOO MANY posts in this thread to have not posted pics.


----------



## 5stringJeff

dmp said:
			
		

> Mom and Abbey have TOO MANY posts in this thread to have not posted pics.



:word:

:ttiuwp:


----------



## Nienna

My hands are tied, sir. Sorry.


----------



## Abbey Normal

mom4 said:
			
		

> My hands are tied, sir. Sorry.



...and my feet are tied.    

But I have seen a picture of Mom, and she is beautiful.  :cof:


----------



## Nienna

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> ...and my feet are tied.
> 
> But I have seen a picture of Mom, and she is beautiful.  :cof:


Are you talking about the one when we were trying out for the cover of _Glamour_? Really, YOU looked better in that one. It was a GREAT hair day for you!


----------



## Abbey Normal

mom4 said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the one when we were trying out for the cover of _Glamour_? Really, YOU looked better in that one. It was a GREAT hair day for you!



I _love_ great hair days!


----------



## 007

dmp said:
			
		

> Mom and Abbey have TOO MANY posts in this thread to have not posted pics.



AH HA!!! The clip in your signature is "Vanilla Ice". "Ice, ice, baby"...  

Yeah when are we going to see new pics of people?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Heck, your take-no-lib-prisoners posts were sexy as hell long before the pic.  :cof:




Oh my.  I'm blushing over here.


----------



## 007

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Oh my.  I'm blushing over here.



You look a lot like I'd imagined RWA. All business.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Skiing with friends in Boone, NC during January.


----------



## Said1

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Skiing with friends in Boone, NC during January.




Where'd all that hair come from?


----------



## manu1959

mom4 said:
			
		

> My hands are tied, sir. Sorry.



what are you typing with


----------



## Nienna

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what are you typing with


LOL! Okay, due to a promise I made, I will not be posting a picture of myself on the WWW.
Mr. Literal :tng:


----------



## dmp

mom4 said:
			
		

> LOL! Okay, due to a promise I made, I will not be posting a picture of myself on the WWW.
> Mr. Literal :tng:




but that means you CAN send one via email 



woot!


----------



## dilloduck

dmp said:
			
		

> but that means you CAN send one via email
> 
> 
> 
> woot!



ok D--your the mod here--call her hubby and explain the situation to him.


----------



## dmp

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ok D--your the mod here--call her hubby and explain the situation to him.




That'd go over well:

(ring-ring)

'hello?'

"Hello - is this Mr. mom4?"

'uh-yeah I suppose so.'

"Sir, I am calling as an Administrator of a messageboard your wife, mom4, is a member of.  We have a 'post your self-pics' thread, and I'm having issues with getting her to put up a photo of herself.  I'm going to need you to go-ahead and release her from the promise to not put up a pic of her online, mmkay?  I sent out a memo about this - did you get the memo?"

(click)

haha


----------



## dilloduck

dmp said:
			
		

> That'd go over well:
> 
> (ring-ring)
> 
> 'hello?'
> 
> "Hello - is this Mr. mom4?"
> 
> 'uh-yeah I suppose so.'
> 
> "Sir, I am calling as an Administrator of a messageboard your wife, mom4, is a member of.  We have a 'post your self-pics' thread, and I'm having issues with getting her to put up a photo of herself.  I'm going to need you to go-ahead and release her from the promise to not put up a pic of her online, mmkay?  I sent out a memo about this - did you get the memo?"
> 
> (click)
> 
> haha


 :rotflmao:


----------



## dmp

dilloduck said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:






Thanks for the rep, too.


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:
			
		

> That'd go over well:
> 
> (ring-ring)
> 
> 'hello?'
> 
> "Hello - is this Mr. mom4?"
> 
> 'uh-yeah I suppose so.'
> 
> "Sir, I am calling as an Administrator of a messageboard your wife, mom4, is a member of.  We have a 'post your self-pics' thread, and I'm having issues with getting her to put up a photo of herself.  I'm going to need you to go-ahead and release her from the promise to not put up a pic of her online, mmkay?  I sent out a memo about this - did you get the memo?"
> 
> (click)
> 
> haha


Yeah, somehow, I don't think he'd agree.


----------



## dmp

mom4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, somehow, I don't think he'd agree.




 You'll do the right thing...course, email is not www.

:



hehe


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:
			
		

> You'll do the right thing...course, email is not www.
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


My husband just read this thread. His response? [Eyebrows raised] "Yeah, I don't think so."
Sorry. 

p.s. darin, I always TRY to do the right thing...


----------



## dmp

mom4 said:
			
		

> My husband just read this thread. His response? [Eyebrows raised] "Yeah, I don't think so."
> Sorry.
> 
> p.s. darin, I always TRY to do the right thing...




lol   Maybe I should call.

:


----------



## dilloduck

mom4 said:
			
		

> My husband just read this thread. His response? [Eyebrows raised] "Yeah, I don't think so."
> Sorry.
> 
> p.s. darin, I always TRY to do the right thing...



Let me guess-----he told you that stripping to make a few extra bucks was out of the question too?


----------



## GotZoom

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Let me guess-----he told you that stripping to make a few extra bucks was out of the question too?



I have a feeling he would approve...if it was a private show just for him.


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:
			
		

> lol   Maybe I should call.
> 
> :


You could try. 1(513)NOP-IC4U. It's his personal cell #.


----------



## dmp

mom4 said:
			
		

> You could try. 1(513)NOP-IC4U. It's his personal cell #.




that's odd...I keep getting a lady answering saying "Ohio's finest Breast-Bar..."

:

j/k.


----------



## dilloduck

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I have a feeling he would approve...if it was a private show just for him.



(  psssssssssssssst --ask her how much she charges him)


----------



## Nienna

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Let me guess-----he told you that stripping to make a few extra bucks was out of the question too?


He said it would depend on who's paying.


----------



## dmp

mom4 said:
			
		

> He said it would depend on who's paying.




I'll chip in twenty.


----------



## Nienna

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I have a feeling he would approve...if it was a private show just for him.


exactly.


----------



## Nienna

dilloduck said:
			
		

> (  psssssssssssssst --ask her how much she charges him)


He'll be paying the rest of his life!


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:
			
		

> I'll chip in twenty.


[hypothetically] ONLY $20???  



J/K
:tng:


----------



## GotZoom

mom4 said:
			
		

> exactly.



And a freebie at that.


----------



## dmp

mom4 said:
			
		

> [hypothetically] ONLY $20???
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> :tng:




You didn't lemme finish...(no pun intended)...

For you?? geesh..._twenty_ $20 bills!


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:
			
		

> You didn't lemme finish...(no pun intended)...
> 
> For you?? geesh..._twenty_ $20 bills!


Okay. A LITTLE better.


----------



## dmp

mom4 said:
			
		

> Okay. A LITTLE better.




I wasn't finished...I meant twenty $200 bills...yeah...that's it.



hehe

I'm just a poh gubbment worker..


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:
			
		

> I'm going to need you to go-ahead and release her from the promise to not put up a pic of her online, mmkay?  I sent out a memo about this - did you get the memo?"


I just got this... "Office Space," right?
:duh3:


----------



## dmp

mom4 said:
			
		

> I just got this... "Office Space," right?
> :duh3:




Bingo.



You didn't read the memo!!  :read:


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:
			
		

> Bingo.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the memo!!  :read:


How could I without the new cover page???


----------



## dmp

mom4 said:
			
		

> How could I without the new cover sheet???




Do you NEED another copy of the cover sheet?


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:
			
		

> Do you NEED another copy of the cover sheet?


Yeah... I think the other copy got buried under all my TPS reports.

And I also want a stapler.


----------



## Care4all

This is me and my hubby over a 15 year period....

the picture on the bottom is most recent, though still a little old...it is hard to tell but there is definately crows feet and grey hair around the temple area present.... on the both of us! 

We were in Maui on vacation in a few, clubbing in others and on Vacation in Key West on the last one...

http://www.geocities.com/care4all2/pictures4.JPG

Care


----------



## hjmick

Key West?! Did you see Jimmy Buffett?

Looking good Care.


----------



## Care4all

hjmick said:


> Key West?! Did you see Jimmy Buffett?
> 
> Looking good Care.



No, but if memory serves we did go in to a bar that he had there...margaritaville!  

We love key west and also for a quieter stay on the keys, Islamorada...Holiday Isle...great bands great beach area great tiki bars great marina to watch the boats come in with their catch of yellowtail or grouper or snapper......

and if ya rent a boat GREAT fishing!  with restaurants all around that will cook your fresh catch and serve it to you with sides at a great price!  

Care


----------



## actsnoblemartin

my picture 

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f339/actsnoblemartin/CIMG1590.jpg



Care4all said:


> No, but if memory serves we did go in to a bar that he had there...margaritaville!
> 
> We love key west and also for a quieter stay on the keys, Islamorada...Holiday Isle...great bands great beach area great tiki bars great marina to watch the boats come in with their catch of yellowtail or grouper or snapper......
> 
> and if ya rent a boat GREAT fishing!  with restaurants all around that will cook your fresh catch and serve it to you with sides at a great price!
> 
> Care


----------



## Care4all

actsnoblemartin said:


> my picture
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f339/actsnoblemartin/CIMG1590.jpg



Really nice picture Martin!

Did you complete the race?  Did you have to get "sponsors" to donate how many miles you walked in the event, like they do with walks for breast cancer?

Care


----------



## Ninja

Martin - buzz your hair with a #1 or #2 guard on the clippers and grow a goatee. You'll look like a real badass


----------



## actsnoblemartin

yes, actually, you can choose if you want to have sponsors, the first year, i made 500 bucks, with a lot of help, second year, i just did the race, cause it was very tough to raise funds. But i love the cause of autism. 

i should say there are two kinds mild, aspburgers, and full blown autism. I have the aspburgers (i cant spell, sorry)



Care4all said:


> Really nice picture Martin!
> 
> Did you complete the race?  Did you have to get "sponsors" to donate how many miles you walked in the event, like they do with walks for breast cancer?
> 
> Care


----------



## actsnoblemartin

Thanks Man. I really appreciate it.



snowman said:


> Martin - buzz your hair with a #1 or #2 guard on the clippers and grow a goatee. You'll look like a real badass


----------



## chloe

Care4all said:


> This is me and my hubby over a 15 year period....
> 
> the picture on the bottom is most recent, though still a little old...it is hard to tell but there is definately crows feet and grey hair around the temple area present.... on the both of us!
> 
> We were in Maui on vacation in a few, clubbing in others and on Vacation in Key West on the last one...
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/care4all2/pictures4.JPG
> 
> Care



I'm going to Hawaii next summer looks fun and you and hubby are aGood looking couple.


----------



## chloe

dilloduck said:


> not me of course--my son



Cute pic Dillo .


----------



## sealybobo

Care4all said:


> This is me and my hubby over a 15 year period....
> 
> the picture on the bottom is most recent, though still a little old...it is hard to tell but there is definately crows feet and grey hair around the temple area present.... on the both of us!
> 
> We were in Maui on vacation in a few, clubbing in others and on Vacation in Key West on the last one...
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/care4all2/pictures4.JPG
> 
> Care



You are a very good looking lady!  Schwing!!!


----------



## dilloduck

chloe said:


> Cute pic Dillo .



ty Chloe--only get half credit for my son tho.


----------



## 007

Just a thought to pass on... be careful what you post on these blogs as far as pictures of yourself. There is evil that can be lurking here and there that can copy your picture to simply later deface it and use it to slander or insult you.


----------



## Terry

Pale Rider said:


> Just a thought to pass on... be careful what you post on these blogs as far as pictures of yourself. There is evil that can be lurking here and there that can copy your picture to simply later deface it and use it to slander or insult you.


 Dang I just finished scanning 18 pages and was wondering why so many pictures and links were broken! Dang!  While what you state is so true, still it was a bummer for me.


----------



## Peejay

A whole bunch of pictures:  

Jon_Durham - Page: 5 of 22


----------



## 007

Terry said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought to pass on... be careful what you post on these blogs as far as pictures of yourself. There is evil that can be lurking here and there that can copy your picture to simply later deface it and use it to slander or insult you.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang I just finished scanning 18 pages and was wondering why so many pictures and links were broken! Dang!  While what you state is so true, still it was a bummer for me.
Click to expand...


We used to have a lot of fun here posting pictures. Just about everybody did. Then a few rotten apples had to spoil it.

This is about as much of you, you should show now... your BACK SIDE...


----------



## Terry

I cannot post the one I have of my backside. LOL


----------



## 007

Terry said:


> I cannot post the one I have of my backside. LOL



AaaaAAAaaahh.... one of THOSE aye....


----------



## Terry

Pale Rider said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot post the one I have of my backside. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AaaaAAAaaahh.... one of THOSE aye....
Click to expand...

 It's an old picture.


----------



## Care4all

sealybobo said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my hubby over a 15 year period....
> 
> the picture on the bottom is most recent, though still a little old...it is hard to tell but there is definately crows feet and grey hair around the temple area present.... on the both of us!
> 
> We were in Maui on vacation in a few, clubbing in others and on Vacation in Key West on the last one...
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/care4all2/pictures4.JPG
> 
> Care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a very good looking lady!  Schwing!!!
Click to expand...


Thanks sealy....I had completely forgot that i had posted pics of me and matt on this site in 2007!  Somebody has brought this thread alive again and when scrolling through i caught your comment....


----------



## Said1

Wow. Your husband is rather yummy.


----------



## Care4all

Said1 said:


> Wow. Your husband is rather yummy.



Well, thank you Said1, i always thought so, but i wasn't certain if other females saw in him what i did....  he has a great laugh too and always is cheerful, with a big smile on his face...very easy going, easy to get along with....  i am way more wound up than he is....good match i suppose, he stays calm and i am the worry wart!


----------



## Annie

Not a great pic, but the only one I know of to upload:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## strollingbones

wow...annie....just not how i thought of you....

*black mary janes...hair in bun...ruler in hand*

i love the huge ass watch


----------



## Annie

strollingbones said:


> wow...annie....just not how i thought of you....
> 
> *black mary janes...hair in bun...ruler in hand*
> 
> i love the huge ass watch



How else does one keep track of when it's time to say, "Switch"? LOL! Our school doesn't do bells, yet there's a schedule of sorts.


----------



## strollingbones

out of the hunderds of pics..there are two of me...i seem to always be behind the camera.....neither very flattering....no wonder i stay behind the camera


----------



## Dis

strollingbones said:


> out of the hunderds of pics..there are two of me...i seem to always be behind the camera.....neither very flattering....no wonder i stay behind the camera



Ah, post them.. What's the worst that could happen?  Someone calls you ugly?

Been there, done that, lived through it.


----------



## Care4all

Dis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of the hunderds of pics..there are two of me...i seem to always be behind the camera.....neither very flattering....no wonder i stay behind the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, post them.. What's the worst that could happen?  Someone calls you ugly?
> 
> Been there, done that, lived through it.
Click to expand...


my good heavens, you have the most beautiful deep, deep blue eyes!!!


----------



## Isolde

Very pretty Dis!

I just got back from Dallas and discovered everything IS bigger in TX, at least when standing next to me.  







Dillo didn't come, otherwise I woulda posted a picture of him and me. He was too ascared.


----------



## dilloduck

Liar--you forgot to invite me.


----------



## Said1

strollingbones said:


> out of the hunderds of pics..there are two of me...i seem to always be behind the camera.....neither very flattering....no wonder i stay behind the camera



Yep, me too. I always need a hair cut.


----------



## Terry

strollingbones said:


> out of the hunderds of pics..there are two of me...i seem to always be behind the camera.....neither very flattering....no wonder i stay behind the camera


 Same with me, loads of pictures of everyone else but me.


----------



## Terry

Dis you are very pretty, so is Anne and Care4all.


----------



## 007

Annie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow...annie....just not how i thought of you....
> 
> *black mary janes...hair in bun...ruler in hand*
> 
> i love the huge ass watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else does one keep track of when it's time to say, "Switch"? LOL! Our school doesn't do bells, yet there's a schedule of sorts.
Click to expand...


Cell phone... I haven't worn a watch since I got my first one.


----------



## Terry

This was two years ago, yes my two youngest boys..One in that Heavy metal stage. The kid got his hair cut the day after...go figure. One with the sun in my eyes too. Man I look bad...LOL


----------



## 007

Terry said:


> Well this is a few years old so not sure I still look like for I'm not the greatest judge on that however; a few posters here know what I look like and they can tell you.



You're a nice looking lady Terry, and double nice to see you standing next to a G.I..


----------



## Care4all

Annie said:


> Not a great pic, but the only one I know of to upload:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



oh my goodness!  i am with strolling on this one...i pictured dark hair and eyes, with school teacher/librarian glasses!  had no idea you were a blondie with blue eyes!!!

bitch!!!!  i have ALWAYS wanted BLUE EYES!!!....the hair i could always dye blonde, but the eyes....a little harder to get!!!!!!  lollollol

great pic kathianne!!!  you are a tiny one, aren't you?  that watch almost overpowers your tiny wrist!!!

care


----------



## Terry

Pale Rider said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is a few years old so not sure I still look like for I'm not the greatest judge on that however; a few posters here know what I look like and they can tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nice looking lady Terry, and double nice to see you standing next to a G.I..
Click to expand...

 But I will give you a treat here is a picture of all my family.

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/3-1.jpg

I'm not so photo genic


----------



## Care4all

Terry said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is a few years old so not sure I still look like for I'm not the greatest judge on that however; a few posters here know what I look like and they can tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nice looking lady Terry, and double nice to see you standing next to a G.I..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I will give you a treat here is a picture of all my family.
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/3-1.jpg
> 
> I'm not so photo genic
Click to expand...



yes you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my dad was Chief master sgt as well!!!  great family pic!!!  you, sole female and all those boys must have been tough!!!!!!!!  ??????


----------



## Terry

Care4all said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nice looking lady Terry, and double nice to see you standing next to a G.I..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will give you a treat here is a picture of all my family.
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/3-1.jpg
> 
> I'm not so photo genic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> my dad was Chief master sgt as well!!! great family pic!!! you, sole female and all those boys must have been tough!!!!!!!! ??????
Click to expand...

As I tell some people when they were young, I lived in a sports locker room. Guest Bathroom, I could never keep nice hand towels in there.  

Thanks, but I never take decent pictures so I guess that's why I'm the one always taking them. This picture was taken last year at my hubs retirement.  Chief's are a special group of people in that only the top 2% every make it.  Chiefs Creed is what everyone should live by.


----------



## Diuretic




----------



## Grind

go to my album since i need 2 more posts before i can post urls


----------



## Grind

one more


----------



## Grind

IN THE FLESH


----------



## Annie

Pale Rider said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow...annie....just not how i thought of you....
> 
> *black mary janes...hair in bun...ruler in hand*
> 
> i love the huge ass watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else does one keep track of when it's time to say, "Switch"? LOL! Our school doesn't do bells, yet there's a schedule of sorts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cell phone... I haven't worn a watch since I got my first one.
Click to expand...


It wouldn't look good having a cell on podium, nope. Principal would frown on that one.


----------



## Annie

Terry said:


> This was two years ago, yes my two youngest boys..One in that Heavy metal stage. The kid got his hair cut the day after...go figure. One with the sun in my eyes too. Man I look bad...LOL



Terry you are very pretty and your boys are so handsome! My youngest had a huge afro-like style through high school, as did nearly all the cross country team. After graduation all but one, went very short. It must be the age!


----------



## Annie

Terry said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is a few years old so not sure I still look like for I'm not the greatest judge on that however; a few posters here know what I look like and they can tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nice looking lady Terry, and double nice to see you standing next to a G.I..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I will give you a treat here is a picture of all my family.
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/3-1.jpg
> 
> I'm not so photo genic
Click to expand...


Very nice! But you need daughter-in-laws to say the least! So many men! LOL!


----------



## Dr Grump

Where was the pic taken Pale? Looks very arid!


----------



## strollingbones

okay after my trashing of jsanders style..the questionalbe purple shirt.....i would rather not post these but i will take a clue from pale rider.....and just show my ass...






this is me working with italian bees....as you can see...no protective gear...italians are easy to work...note the stylish pants






here i am ...styling and profiling at the bristol motor speedway or thunder valley...as it is called...
they have a charity event each year with over a million or so lights...this is the christmas village....
men love to go...cause they get to drive on the speedway...

i have no clue why my hair is dark in the last pic....i assure you...i do not have dark hair..


----------



## 007

Terry said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is a few years old so not sure I still look like for I'm not the greatest judge on that however; a few posters here know what I look like and they can tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nice looking lady Terry, and double nice to see you standing next to a G.I..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I will give you a treat here is a picture of all my family.
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/3-1.jpg
> 
> I'm not so photo genic
Click to expand...


Wow! A CMSgt! We used to say, "it takes an act of GOD to bust a Chief," 

We had a retirement party for our Chief at Nellis AFB when I was in the Component Repair Squadron, CRS, and it was a blow out. Since the porn star Marilyn Chambers lived in Vegas, we got her to do this little skit where she played like her and the Chief were old "friends," out by her pool, and at the end of the interview she got naked and jumped in the pool. We played that little film at the Chiefs party. The Chief AND his WIFE were really good sports, and everybody had a good time. I had a truck so I helped the Chief move his stuff off base to a new home in Vegas, and I'd go over and visit and drink beer with him occasionally. Great guy.

And stop worrying about what you look like. You're a good looking lady.


----------



## 007

Annie said:


> This was two years ago, yes my two youngest boys..One in that Heavy metal stage. The kid got his hair cut the day after...go figure. One with the sun in my eyes too. *Man I look bad.*..LOL


No you don't. You're a very nice looking lady as well Kath, and how proud you must be of your sons. You look almost exactly how I imagined you too. Strange.

Good point about the cell phone on the podium. 



Annie said:


> Terry you are very pretty and your boys are so handsome! My youngest had a huge afro-like style through high school, as did nearly all the cross country team. After graduation all but one, went very short. It must be the age!


----------



## 007

Dr Grump said:


> Where was the pic taken Pale? Looks very arid!



That was taken up on the ridge on my bosses farm. They don't live there anymore but they still have 260 acres there that they plant. And it's not arid at all. Everything is brown because we just got over winter up here. Give it a month and everything will be green.


----------



## Terry

Annie said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nice looking lady Terry, and double nice to see you standing next to a G.I..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will give you a treat here is a picture of all my family.
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/3-1.jpg
> 
> I'm not so photo genic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very nice! But you need daughter-in-laws to say the least! So many men! LOL!
Click to expand...

 Afraid no grand children in site.  Which is ok with me, I'm still tired from raising my own.  I even have 2 male dogs and a male cat!  You would think that being the only woman in the house I would have it made.  (NOT)


----------



## Terry

strollingbones said:


> okay after my trashing of jsanders style..the questionalbe purple shirt.....i would rather not post these but i will take a clue from pale rider.....and just show my ass...
> 
> 
> 
> this is me working with italian bees....as you can see...no protective gear...italians are easy to work...note the stylish pants
> 
> 
> 
> here i am ...styling and profiling at the bristol motor speedway or thunder valley...as it is called...
> they have a charity event each year with over a million or so lights...this is the christmas village....
> men love to go...cause they get to drive on the speedway...
> 
> i have no clue why my hair is dark in the last pic....i assure you...i do not have dark hair..


 Oh come on chicken...I hate the way I look too and I'm no spring chicken at 51.  Step up and give us a head shot!

Christmas villages are fun to go to with the family.  While in Germany the best christmas market ever was in wiesbaden.  I kind of miss that part of being in Germany.


----------



## Terry

Pale Rider said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nice looking lady Terry, and double nice to see you standing next to a G.I..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will give you a treat here is a picture of all my family.
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/3-1.jpg
> 
> I'm not so photo genic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! A CMSgt! We used to say, "it takes an act of GOD to bust a Chief,"
> 
> We had a retirement party for our Chief at Nellis AFB when I was in the Component Repair Squadron, CRS, and it was a blow out. Since the porn star Marilyn Chambers lived in Vegas, we got her to do this little skit where she played like her and the Chief were old "friends," out by her pool, and at the end of the interview she got naked and jumped in the pool. We played that little film at the Chiefs party. The Chief AND his WIFE were really good sports, and everybody had a good time. I had a truck so I helped the Chief move his stuff off base to a new home in Vegas, and I'd go over and visit and drink beer with him occasionally. Great guy.
> 
> And stop worrying about what you look like. You're a good looking lady.
Click to expand...

 Oh if someone did that to my husband at his retirement it would have been a hoot!  I must say my husband was a very rare breed, he actually lived by his motto of "His troops first"  I miss a lot of the active duty status.  I can live without all those Diner Functions we had to go to, but everything else I miss. WAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Terry

thanks all.


----------



## 007

Terry said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I will give you a treat here is a picture of all my family.
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/3-1.jpg
> 
> I'm not so photo genic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! A CMSgt! We used to say, "it takes an act of GOD to bust a Chief,"
> 
> We had a retirement party for our Chief at Nellis AFB when I was in the Component Repair Squadron, CRS, and it was a blow out. Since the porn star Marilyn Chambers lived in Vegas, we got her to do this little skit where she played like her and the Chief were old "friends," out by her pool, and at the end of the interview she got naked and jumped in the pool. We played that little film at the Chiefs party. The Chief AND his WIFE were really good sports, and everybody had a good time. I had a truck so I helped the Chief move his stuff off base to a new home in Vegas, and I'd go over and visit and drink beer with him occasionally. Great guy.
> 
> And stop worrying about what you look like. You're a good looking lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh if someone did that to my husband at his retirement it would have been a hoot!  I must say my husband was a very rare breed, he actually lived by his motto of "His troops first"  I miss a lot of the active duty status.  I can live without all those Diner Functions we had to go to, but everything else I miss. WAHHHHHHHHH
Click to expand...


I really liked my job. I had every intention of life'ing it. I made SRA in a year and nine months by getting "below the zone." I tested from SRA straight to SSgt and skipped Sgt a year later. I got TSgt in minimum time as well as MSgt. I just liked my job working on the F-16's, (like in your avatar, I worked on THAT jet), so I studied. I usually do good on tests anyway though. But after they took me off the flight line and shuffled me off into a dead end job, that was the end of the line for me. Made me mad when they didn't cross train me into one of the jobs that THEY said they would. I only had 12 to go. I had had my sights set on making CMSgt too.


----------



## dilloduck

here ya go, Terry !


----------



## Terry

Pale Rider said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! A CMSgt! We used to say, "it takes an act of GOD to bust a Chief,"
> 
> We had a retirement party for our Chief at Nellis AFB when I was in the Component Repair Squadron, CRS, and it was a blow out. Since the porn star Marilyn Chambers lived in Vegas, we got her to do this little skit where she played like her and the Chief were old "friends," out by her pool, and at the end of the interview she got naked and jumped in the pool. We played that little film at the Chiefs party. The Chief AND his WIFE were really good sports, and everybody had a good time. I had a truck so I helped the Chief move his stuff off base to a new home in Vegas, and I'd go over and visit and drink beer with him occasionally. Great guy.
> 
> And stop worrying about what you look like. You're a good looking lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh if someone did that to my husband at his retirement it would have been a hoot! I must say my husband was a very rare breed, he actually lived by his motto of "His troops first" I miss a lot of the active duty status. I can live without all those Diner Functions we had to go to, but everything else I miss. WAHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really liked my job. I had every intention of life'ing it. I made SRA in a year and nine months by getting "below the zone." I tested from SRA straight to SSgt and skipped Sgt a year later. I got TSgt in minimum time as well as MSgt. I just liked my job working on the F-16's, (like in your avatar, I worked on THAT jet), so I studied. I usually do good on tests anyway though. But after they took me off the flight line and shuffled me off into a dead end job, that was the end of the line for me. Made me mad when they didn't cross train me into one of the jobs that THEY said they would. I only had 12 to go. I had had my sights set on making CMSgt too.
Click to expand...

 I hear you, it was hard for the husband to be a desk jockey too, but then he realized he has to help the younger troops be GREAT...that was when he accepted the desk.  No doubt you would have made Chief!


----------



## Terry

dilloduck said:


> here ya go, Terry !


 A very nice photo, nothing wrong with that at all.  The only problem is your Political leanings.   Really a nice picture!!!!


----------



## Grind

pretty sick cacti.


----------



## strollingbones

what did your artichoke die?


----------



## Isolde

dilloduck said:


> here ya go, Terry !



Ok, can I call ya a prick now?


----------



## dilloduck

Isolde said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go, Terry !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, can I call ya a prick now?
Click to expand...


oh my yes----I can be quite prickly !


----------



## del

dilloduck said:


> Isolde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go, Terry !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, can I call ya a prick now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my yes----I can be quite prickly !
Click to expand...


the wedding's definitely off.


----------



## Dis

del said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isolde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, can I call ya a prick now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my yes----I can be quite prickly !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the wedding's definitely off.
Click to expand...


Scuse me?


----------



## Angel Heart

Couple weeks ago when I saw Michael Steel speak in downtown Portland. I got a chance to talk with him for a couple of minutes and a photo.


----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh my yes----I can be quite prickly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wedding's definitely off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scuse me?
Click to expand...


not you---I'll still marry you. Del is gonna have to win my heart back tho.


----------



## del

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh my yes----I can be quite prickly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wedding's definitely off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scuse me?
Click to expand...


it's the alzeimer's kicking in. dementia and all.


----------



## Dis

Craaaaaap.  I don't know who the hell I'm s'posed to be married to anymore, but I'm SURE it's not Dillo.


----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> Craaaaaap.  I don't know who the hell I'm s'posed to be married to anymore, but I'm SURE it's not Dillo.



Life has taken stranger turns, baby !


----------



## Dis

dilloduck said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craaaaaap.  I don't know who the hell I'm s'posed to be married to anymore, but I'm SURE it's not Dillo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life has taken stranger turns, baby !
Click to expand...


If it gets that strange, I'm checkin out!


----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craaaaaap.  I don't know who the hell I'm s'posed to be married to anymore, but I'm SURE it's not Dillo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life has taken stranger turns, baby !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it gets that strange, I'm checkin out!
Click to expand...


You can run but you can't hide


----------



## diana

del said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isolde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, can I call ya a prick now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my yes----I can be quite prickly !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the wedding's definitely off.
Click to expand...


seems like it is a nice place you have there


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> here ya go, Terry !


since you finally posted one of yourself I will post one of me. I never have on here yet!


----------



## dilloduck

nice pic ,Luissa !


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> nice pic ,Luissa !



Thanks! My hair has finally grown out again!


----------



## kakarothusain

Sorry guys but i cant show you photos of myself since i am not a good looking guy and i think that eveyone here who have given there photos must be better than me.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic ,Luissa !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! My hair has finally grown out again!
Click to expand...


Nice pic, Luissa.  For some reason, I thought you were a brunette!  Well, my pic is on my profile, if anybody missed it.  I hope this stop the rumors that I am a man.    OK, Ravi and Jillian, now it's your turn to post your pic.


----------



## Luissa

PoliticalChic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic ,Luissa !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! My hair has finally grown out again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice pic, Luissa.  For some reason, I thought you were a brunette!  Well, my pic is on my profile, if anybody missed it.  I hope this stop the rumors that I am a man.    OK, Ravi and Jillian, now it's your turn to post your pic.
Click to expand...

Thanks and you have nice pic too. I didn't picture you right either. I was brunette for a few months in eight grade, I looked wierd.


----------



## brewerboy

Me (I hope its there)


----------



## dilloduck

brewerboy said:


> Me (I hope its there)



cheers dude---welcome


----------



## Big Black Dog

Here's a recent photo...  I'm so pretty!


----------



## Phoenix

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's a recent photo...  I'm so pretty!



You're Nubian?  

Wouldn't have guessed. Thought you were a big black dog.


----------



## strollingbones

black dog you need to figure out photobucket ....them little pics are just little






gotta love the sexy summer outfits...my sun dress


----------



## Agnapostate

Oh, that's a tree...it looked like a wet spot.


----------



## strollingbones

oooooooooooo the tye dye gown...lol....it is a tree...that is what i wear when i have to go out in the morning in the sun....i know its too sexy for most lol


----------



## Agnapostate

But the sweatshirt's in the way!


----------



## strollingbones

see its the gown....and i feel almost nude with just that on...and shameful for posting it


----------



## strollingbones

i have the little skin cancer....bascal cell?


----------



## Agnapostate

It looks good, but you should hold an AR-15 or something.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Eve - That's me.  I'm a Nubian-American!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Bones - I can see you're a slave to fashion!  Them your kitty catching duds?


----------



## Phoenix

Big Black Dog said:


> Eve - That's me.  I'm a Nubian-American!



Do you get minority preferential treatment?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Eve-Somebody got my goat!!!  Back to the dog I am...


----------



## Phoenix

Big Black Dog said:


> Eve-Somebody got my goat!!!  Back to the dog I am...


----------



## strollingbones

hey in reality i am a fashion maven.....hell i may as well a burka...you should see me at the beach....fully dressed under an umbrella....all i can do is sit and watch or put on sun block and hope it works....


----------



## strollingbones

ahh i am picking up two more traps shortly....i think i will make hubby go help me....the man loaning the first two was laughing at me for trying to put the bait on the thing that sets it off.....i got two traps and both are different....i hope the next two work the same


----------



## strollingbones

i really dread this...if i trap any tonight i will have to keep them overnight..that is hard for me...i will want to keep them all....and my husband is the cat person....i am the dog person but i hate to see any animal suffering of starvation


----------



## strollingbones

o and for some reason my hair appears dark ..its not...i assure you its not


----------



## DavidS

Agna's picture


----------



## DamnYankee

Can't believe this thread has been going for 4 YEARS!


----------



## Care4all

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Can't believe this thread has been going for 4 YEARS!



and thank goodness for that!  I ain't updating my years old pics on here either!  I liked the me of back then and plan on pretending there is no unruley gray hair showing up in my temple area when i look in the mirror today!  

care


----------



## dilloduck

Care4all said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe this thread has been going for 4 YEARS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank goodness for that!  I ain't updating my years old pics on here either!  I liked the me of back then and plan on pretending there is no unruley gray hair showing up in my temple area when i look in the mirror today!
> 
> care
Click to expand...


hey----if I'm stuck with you as a couple you dont have to worry


----------



## Care4all

dilloduck said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe this thread has been going for 4 YEARS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank goodness for that!  I ain't updating my years old pics on here either!  I liked the me of back then and plan on pretending there is no unruley gray hair showing up in my temple area when i look in the mirror today!
> 
> care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey----if I'm stuck with you as a couple you dont have to worry
Click to expand...


Hey, I LIKE my couple pics!  Reminds me of when matt and I could actually afford to travel and vacation!!!


----------



## dilloduck

Care4all said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thank goodness for that!  I ain't updating my years old pics on here either!  I liked the me of back then and plan on pretending there is no unruley gray hair showing up in my temple area when i look in the mirror today!
> 
> care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey----if I'm stuck with you as a couple you dont have to worry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I LIKE my couple pics!  Reminds me of when matt and I could actually afford to travel and vacation!!!
Click to expand...


pay attention woman-----no one said they didnt like em---I just said you don't have to worry about a little grey.


----------



## DamnYankee

dilloduck said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey----if I'm stuck with you as a couple you dont have to worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I LIKE my couple pics!  Reminds me of when matt and I could actually afford to travel and vacation!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pay attention woman-----no one said they didnt like em---I just said you don't have to worry about a little grey.
Click to expand...


You know what they say about a little snow on the roof....


----------



## brewerboy

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I LIKE my couple pics!  Reminds me of when matt and I could actually afford to travel and vacation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pay attention woman-----no one said they didnt like em---I just said you don't have to worry about a little grey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what they say about a little snow on the roof....
Click to expand...


Throw some warm water on there and the next snow it'll come sliding down on someone?


----------



## Phoenix

brewerboy said:


> Throw some warm water on there and the next snow it'll come sliding down on someone?


----------



## AllieBaba

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w89/AllieBaba2007/286-1.jpg?t=1247151026


----------



## WillowTree

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I LIKE my couple pics!  Reminds me of when matt and I could actually afford to travel and vacation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pay attention woman-----no one said they didnt like em---I just said you don't have to worry about a little grey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what they say about a little snow on the roof....
Click to expand...


what do they say about an avalanche?


----------



## dilloduck

AllieBaba said:


> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w89/AllieBaba2007/286-1.jpg?t=1247151026



Did you warn Bones not to look at this ?


----------



## AllieBaba

Bones has already been exposed to it, when she spent many hours teaching me to download my pics and post them....


----------



## dilloduck

AllieBaba said:


> Bones has already been exposed to it, when she spent many hours teaching me to download my pics and post them....



k  didn't want ya to suffer the _*red wrath of bones*_


----------



## AllieBaba

I told her it was me in tie dye. Perhaps that made it more palatable.


----------



## dilloduck

AllieBaba said:


> I told her it was me in tie dye. Perhaps that made it more palatable.



Brilliant idea ! An offer of valium gets you a long ways too !


----------



## strollingbones

dilloduck said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told her it was me in tie dye. Perhaps that made it more palatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant idea ! An offer of valium gets you a long ways too !
Click to expand...


o i guess you didnt think i would wonder thru this way again eh?

fuck i am off the v's....picked the wrong damned lifetime to do that....

i hope its 110 there tomorrow with 100% humidity......

i see xox now has a red sig...its like maddest with that colored font...


----------



## AllieBaba

dilloduck said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told her it was me in tie dye. Perhaps that made it more palatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant idea ! An offer of valium gets you a long ways too !
Click to expand...


Hey, it's almost the second week of  the month. All my valium is already gone.


----------



## dilloduck

AllieBaba said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told her it was me in tie dye. Perhaps that made it more palatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant idea ! An offer of valium gets you a long ways too !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, it's almost the second week of  the month. All my valium is already gone.
Click to expand...


I knew there was something weird about you these days !


----------



## strollingbones

you snarky little gossip  duckie...be glad its late here.....and i am feeling bad....the only thing you have to fear right now is the red wrath of vomit....i ate jelly.....red....only in jello and kool aid is red a flavor.


----------



## dilloduck

strollingbones said:


> you snarky little gossip  duckie...be glad its late here.....and i am feeling bad....the only thing you have to fear right now is the red wrath of vomit....i ate jelly.....red....only in jello and kool aid is red a flavor.



oh knock it off you rumor monger-----look at what you've done to my angelic reputation !@


*scum*


----------



## DamnYankee

WillowTree said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> pay attention woman-----no one said they didnt like em---I just said you don't have to worry about a little grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they say about a little snow on the roof....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do they say about an avalanche?
Click to expand...


Roll with it!


----------



## DamnYankee

strollingbones said:


> you snarky little gossip  duckie...be glad its late here.....and i am feeling bad....the only thing you have to fear right now is the red wrath of vomit....i ate jelly.....red....only in jello and kool aid is red a flavor.



And "red-walled living rooms"....  LOL


----------



## strollingbones

duckie duckie duckie...a gossip and a liar....angelic rep....my ass....


----------



## dilloduck

strollingbones said:


> duckie duckie duckie...a gossip and a liar....angelic rep....my ass....



oh shut up you old hippie-------and vote for me. I'll get ya some 'ludes


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe this thread has been going for 4 YEARS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank goodness for that!  I ain't updating my years old pics on here either!  I liked the me of back then and plan on pretending there is no unruley gray hair showing up in my temple area when i look in the mirror today!
> 
> care
Click to expand...

My wife told Me today that there is no such thing as grey hair.  They are just stress highlights!


----------



## strollingbones

honey they aint made ludes since i was young..


----------



## dilloduck

strollingbones said:


> honey they aint made ludes since i was young..



so they're old 'ludes  ya want em or not ?


----------



## Philobeado

a semi-recent one


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I may have looked better

http://i13.tinypic.com/20z66g5.jpg


----------



## Agnapostate




----------



## AllieBaba

So much for being 16.


----------



## Agnapostate

Seventeen and a half, Allie, and just how old do I look to you?


----------



## AllieBaba

About 30. But with that particular child molester mouth.


----------



## AllieBaba

Nice suit and aviators, btw. Typical of your average 16 y.o.


----------



## Agnapostate

_Seventeen and a half_, and considering the Iranian transvestite look you've got going in your profile pic, I wouldn't be critical if I were you.


----------



## AllieBaba

My tie-die poster looks like an Iranian transvestite?

Who knew.

But then, I'm not 12, and I could easily kick your ass. I don't imagine I'm quite your cup of tea.


----------



## Agnapostate

Y'know, as illuminating as all this is, what strikes me as most important here is the fact that _I don't give a fuck what you think_. I could post my birth certificate, passport, and fingerprints here and you'd cling to your little preconceived conclusions. And I don't give a flying fuck about doing that anyway, because anyone as moronic and blatantly stupid as to have polluted their mind with the idiocy that you have is someone I don't care to convince of anything anyway.


----------



## Agnapostate

Oh, but as long as I'm terrifying you, here's one of me at age 8 at the Alhambra in Spain, an ancient Moorish castle.







That's right; I have pictures of my young self. There's more evidence for you, right?


----------



## AllieBaba

Well I always assumed that at some point you were a pathetic, sexually abused child.

It's no evidence of your current age, nor is it an excuse for your depravity.


----------



## Agnapostate

And I was Catholic too. More sin in the eyes of the Lord and James Dobson, I'm sure.


----------



## Phoenix

AllieBaba said:


> About 30. But with that particular child molester mouth.



I'm not getting 30 from that pic ... 


I could believe the 17.5.  Or early 20-something.  

But then again, divining people's age is not one of my gifts.


----------



## AllieBaba

It's one of mine. Especially when it comes to child molesters. He's hiding his eyes because they show his age.


----------



## Amanda

AllieBaba said:


> It's one of mine. Especially when it comes to child molesters. He's hiding his eyes because they show his age.



I thought it was because anarchists are always trying to look cool and detached... 

I'd post 1 but you already know what I look like and it tends to get the old ladies panties in a wad when I show a little cleavage.


----------



## Agnapostate

Allie, that admittedly does sound like a masterful plot. Along with coming and staying here for almost a year, announcing my pedophiliac intentions on a public message board along the way, posting a picture of myself *does* logically seem the final piece to the puzzle of keeping my wicked deviancy in the shadows.


----------



## random3434

I think Agna is 17.

Here, I won't post a pic of me here, how about my new baby?


----------



## AllieBaba

Amanda said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of mine. Especially when it comes to child molesters. He's hiding his eyes because they show his age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was because anarchists are always trying to look cool and detached...
> 
> I'd post 1 but you already know what I look like and it tends to get the old ladies panties in a wad when I show a little cleavage.
Click to expand...


It's because we want the perverts to be distracted by your mental abilities, dear. We have your best interests at heart.


----------



## AllieBaba

I'd rep you Amanda, but I have to spread it around first. I'll neg rep Ag. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Phoenix

AllieBaba said:


> It's because we want *the perverts* to be distracted by your mental abilities, dear. We have your best interests at heart.



Which ones?

Some of my best friends are perverts.


----------



## AllieBaba

But you aren't Amanda.
I'm not too worried about anyone stalking you. For one thing, you post anonymous avatars.


----------



## Xenophon

Agnapostate said:


> Oh, but as long as I'm terrifying you, here's one of me at age 8 at the Alhambra in Spain, an ancient Moorish castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right; I have pictures of my young self. There's more evidence for you, right?


Wow, that is a clear picture for 1958.


----------



## skookerasbil

this thread is gay..........


----------



## roomy

Agnapostate said:


>




So thats what a predator looks like?

"Say hello to my little friend".

Fucking wannabe gangster, eh, cabron?


----------



## roomy

You could always shave your eyebrows off and glue one of them above your top lip and glue one to your chin

You fucking gimp

And you reckon you could kick my ass


Christ almighty, this thread has turned into pure gold.

Jog on by you chinless wonder.

I could be tempted to pluck those 7 hairs from your top lip I assume they are hairs? could be dirt or snot?


etc...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Supposedly, I've grown bitter and frustrated since The Kenyan won the election.  

I don't fucking think so, I look as good as I ever have


----------



## Said1

Agnapostate said:


>



Noriega?


----------



## Agnapostate

Nah, that's the Indian (and socialist) Pinochet.


----------



## roomy

Agnapostate said:


> Nah, that's the Indian (and socialist) Pinochet.





Fucking snot lipped cabron.

Fantasist fucking idiot


----------



## Agnapostate

Considering that your head looks like a deformed cantaloupe, I don't see that you have much room to be critical, maricon.


----------



## roomy

Agnapostate said:


> Considering that your head looks like a deformed cantaloupe, I don't see that you have much room to be critical, maricon.



Pendejo


----------



## Agnapostate

roomy said:


> Pendejo



Bloody hell, you are a limey git, mate. You're apparently not even able to distinguish between conquestors (Spanish) and victimized inhabitants (Indians), not that I care.


----------



## DamnYankee

skookerasbil said:


> this thread is gay..........



You've just witnessed another masterful deflection is all. Interesting that it took over 4 years to accomplish that....


----------



## roomy

Agnapostate said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pendejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, you are a limey git, mate. You're apparently not even able to distinguish between conquestors (Spanish) and victimized inhabitants (Indians), not that I care.
Click to expand...


You care pendejo, you just can't do anything about it except get angry and frustrated
It must be terrible for you being gay and having such a tiny mouth?lips splitting all the time etc


----------



## RadiomanATL

Here's me:








Ok, not really.


----------



## Said1

That's what I thought!


----------



## roomy

Max Headroom.


----------



## Zona

dmp said:


> www.icropmyimagestohidemygut.com
> 
> lol
> 
> I carry most weight in my hips/legs/lower abdomin; like my mom.  hehe



So you are the black one or the asian one?  That link ruled.


----------



## American Horse

dmp said:


> With an influx of new members, let's all post photos of ourselves.  If you 'know' what another looks like, maybe you'd like to know what they look like 'now' - not the last time i did one of these threads.  I've gained 20lbs since the last time.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me...One carrying home a drunk Marine...the other at dinner w/ friends.  I am not the asian or the obviously black guy...



Here's my latest, my operator's license photo.  I tried to smile, but they forbid it.


----------



## DamnYankee

RadiomanATL said:


> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, not really.





elegantextracts.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/the_quinto.jpg

^ That gave it away ^


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## necritan

Mr. H. said:


>



Next time....get that finger up in there where it belongs.


----------



## Agnapostate

I usually switch to a different finger for photographic purposes.


----------



## RadiomanATL

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, not really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elegantextracts.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/the_quinto.jpg
> 
> ^ That gave it away ^
Click to expand...


Nah, I just look so good they decided to post my pic too.


----------



## alan1

RadiomanATL said:


> Nah, I just look so good they decided to post my pic too.



I'm pretty sure you have a face built for radio, not TV.


----------



## RadiomanATL

MountainMan said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I just look so good they decided to post my pic too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you have a face built for radio, not TV.
Click to expand...


Yer right. The tube can't handle my movie star good looks and just goes blindingly white. For the good of families and their TV's everywhere, I decided not to go into television.


----------



## Dis

I see a whole lotta yammering, and a whole little bit of posting...


----------



## RodISHI

I put my backside up on my page...that's all anyone is getting to see online at the moment..I hate having my picture taken.


----------



## necritan

*Me , Wife , and the kids*







*The Wife and I*






*Wife on the left...friend on the right....*






*Me and the boy*


----------



## Agnapostate

Not ashamed to show what team you're promoting, are you?


----------



## Terry

Another Hottie alert!


----------



## Dis

Terry said:


> Another Hottie alert!



No shit!  Daaaamn.


----------



## Terry

Dis said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Hottie alert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit!  Daaaamn.
Click to expand...

I got first dibs..LMAO


----------



## necritan

Agnapostate said:


> Not ashamed to show what team you're promoting, are you?



Well since they got their asses handed to the by the Saints today....we'll just call it backwards hat day.

Its Alcatraz in the background.....and the hat isnt Merlot and Cheese colored...so that pretty much narrows it down.


----------



## Dis

Terry said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Hottie alert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit!  Daaaamn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got first dibs..LMAO
Click to expand...


First time I've actually repped for a pic.


----------



## necritan

Dis said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit!  Daaaamn.
> 
> 
> 
> I got first dibs..LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First time I've actually repped for a pic.
Click to expand...


Thanks BTW....


----------



## Dis

necritan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got first dibs..LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've actually repped for a pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks BTW....
Click to expand...




You should feel special.


----------



## Terry

do you cook?

Are you a morning person or evening type guy?

*egrin*


----------



## Dis

Terry said:


> do you cook?
> 
> Are you a morning person or evening type guy?
> 
> *egrin*



LMAO!  Down girl.  The other half of that pic was his wife..  Unless you're trading even up..then...my bad.


----------



## Terry

Dis said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you cook?
> 
> Are you a morning person or evening type guy?
> 
> *egrin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!  Down girl.  The other half of that pic was his wife..  Unless you're trading even up..then...my bad.
Click to expand...

LOL, he knows I'm kidding around. But still DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## necritan

Dis said:


> necritan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've actually repped for a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BTW....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should feel special.
Click to expand...


Like short bus special.....yes.


----------



## Dis

necritan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necritan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BTW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should feel special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like short bus special.....yes.
Click to expand...


My.. What a profound effect my rep has..


----------



## Neser Boha

About a year old... but still the same hair... longer and a bit straighter by now... 






Taken after a bike-race throughout downtown ATL - after dark.  My group was called "Eastern Bloc Shamrocks" and consisted of me and my awesome Irish friend.  Fun times.


----------



## necritan

Dis said:


> necritan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should feel special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like short bus special.....yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My.. What a profound effect my rep has..
Click to expand...


Yes....the rep is very strong with you.


----------



## necritan

Neser Boha said:


> About a year old... but still the same hair... longer and a bit straighter by now...



Thats a cool pic....very well done. Seems like it was done with a pretty darn good camera.


----------



## Dis

necritan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necritan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like short bus special.....yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My.. What a profound effect my rep has..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....the rep is very strong with you.
Click to expand...


Ok.  Go back to quietly sitting there looking cute.  Yoda isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## necritan

Dis said:


> necritan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> My.. What a profound effect my rep has..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....the rep is very strong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.  Go back to quietly sitting there looking cute.  Yoda isn't my cup of tea.
Click to expand...


----------



## Terry

necritan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necritan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....the rep is very strong with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Go back to quietly sitting there looking cute.  Yoda isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOL, Hey you know what? I have a picture of me getting those platform shoes for Christmas...LOL even though it's an old picture I laugh when I see it.


----------



## Neser Boha

Amanda said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of mine. Especially when it comes to child molesters. He's hiding his eyes because they show his age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was because anarchists are always trying to look cool and detached...
> 
> I'd post 1 but you already know what I look like and it tends to get the old ladies panties in a wad when I show a little cleavage.
Click to expand...


Or... you can always post a photo without the aforementioned view of your cleavage ...   But that's all up to you


----------



## Dis

necritan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necritan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....the rep is very strong with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Go back to quietly sitting there looking cute.  Yoda isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


LMFAO! Nice.


----------



## Neser Boha

necritan said:


> Thats a cool pic....very well done. Seems like it was done with a pretty darn good camera.



Well, thank you   I got better ones from the same shoot, but chose a pic that didn't show my face too clearly because I still am a little afraid of the whole 'internet stalking' issue even though I'm a whole continent away from the US   It was taken by a professional photographer.


----------



## necritan

Terry said:


> necritan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Go back to quietly sitting there looking cute.  Yoda isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, Hey you know what? I have a picture of me getting those platform shoes for Christmas...LOL even though it's an old picture I laugh when I see it.
Click to expand...


Hell yeah....lets see it.


----------



## Terry

It is a bad picture it's all pink in color. But the shoes....LMAO

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/pic24.jpg


----------



## elvis




----------



## necritan

Terry said:


> It is a bad picture it's all pink in color. But the shoes....LMAO
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/pic24.jpg



Those are sweet shoes......do ya still have em..??


----------



## necritan

elvis3577 said:


>



Hail to the king baby....


----------



## Terry

necritan said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bad picture it's all pink in color. But the shoes....LMAO
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/pic24.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are sweet shoes......do ya still have em..??
Click to expand...

Hell no...I was young therefore stupid like most young gals.


----------



## Agnapostate

I don't think I would have been able to identify those as shoes if you hadn't said something.


----------



## Terry

Agnapostate said:


> I don't think I would have been able to identify those as shoes if you hadn't said something.


The picture is that bad I know..Glitter platform shoes..the hit back then. Boy was I an idiot.


----------



## Andrew2382

mines on my profile


----------



## Terry

Andrew you look like tye pennington and he isn't bad looking at all! 

http://blogs.fayobserver.com/faytoz/files/2008/07/ty-pennington-the-git.jpg


----------



## Andrew2382

ha thats funny...thats not the first time I've heard that...and thank you


----------



## Terry

Andrew2382 said:


> ha thats funny...thats not the first time I've heard that...and thank you


See then I'm correct! Not bad at all!


----------



## necritan

Terry said:


> Andrew you look like tye pennington and he isn't bad looking at all!
> 
> http://blogs.fayobserver.com/faytoz/files/2008/07/ty-pennington-the-git.jpg



Yup....he does look like him.


----------



## Andrew2382

unfortunately I don't have Tye money


----------



## necritan

Andrew2382 said:


> unfortunately I don't have Tye money



Try gay porn.....I hear thats the way to go....


----------



## necritan

Neser Boha said:


> About a year old... but still the same hair... longer and a bit straighter by now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken after a bike-race throughout downtown ATL - after dark.  My group was called "Eastern Bloc Shamrocks" and consisted of me and my awesome Irish friend.  Fun times.



Cant tell....but...is your lower lip pierced..????


----------



## Andrew2382

necritan said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately I don't have Tye money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try gay porn.....I hear thats the way to go....
Click to expand...


does that come from personal experience?


----------



## Neser Boha

necritan said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> About a year old... but still the same hair... longer and a bit straighter by now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken after a bike-race throughout downtown ATL - after dark.  My group was called "Eastern Bloc Shamrocks" and consisted of me and my awesome Irish friend.  Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant tell....but...is your lower lip pierced..????
Click to expand...


Yeah, I have a 'labret' ... it's a little lower under the bottom lip than a lip-piercing.


----------



## JenT

AllieBaba said:


> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w89/AllieBaba2007/286-1.jpg?t=1247151026



Allie it's gone now 

any  chance you'll put it back?


----------



## necritan

Neser Boha said:


> necritan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> About a year old... but still the same hair... longer and a bit straighter by now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken after a bike-race throughout downtown ATL - after dark.  My group was called "Eastern Bloc Shamrocks" and consisted of me and my awesome Irish friend.  Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant tell....but...is your lower lip pierced..????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have a 'labret' ... it's a little lower under the bottom lip than a lip-piercing.
Click to expand...


Ouch.....that had to feel fantastic.


----------



## BigSteve

I'd post a photo, but I need 15 posts.

Guess I'd better get busy...


----------



## xotoxi

Neser Boha said:


> About a year old... but still the same hair... longer and a bit straighter by now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken after a bike-race throughout downtown ATL - after dark. My group was called "Eastern Bloc Shamrocks" and consisted of me and my awesome Irish friend. Fun times.


 
Hottie!


----------



## strollingbones

do you do drag..i likes me a man in drag


----------



## BigSteve

strollingbones said:


> do you do drag..i likes me a man in drag



Unsurprising.

Are you a pillow biter?


----------



## MalibuMan

Me and the Wife!


----------



## strollingbones

what is a pillow biter?

eddie izzard is flat hotter in drag than out of it.


----------



## strollingbones

nice pic malibu....your wife is lovely


----------



## manu1959

strollingbones said:


> what is a pillow biter?
> 
> eddie izzard is flat hotter in drag than out of it.



pillow biter = face down taking it in the ass....


----------



## MalibuMan

strollingbones said:


> nice pic malibu....your wife is lovely



Thank you. That will make her day.


----------



## RodISHI

strollingbones said:


> do you do drag..i likes me a man in drag



Quit flirting with Stevie we all know you have said your kinky.


----------



## THE LIGHT

Terry said:


> It is a bad picture it's all pink in color. But the shoes....LMAO
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/pic24.jpg


 
It isn't all pink... click below

http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/zoom_thelight/pic24.jpg


----------



## Terry

THE LIGHT said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bad picture it's all pink in color. But the shoes....LMAO
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/pic24.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't all pink... click below
> 
> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/zoom_thelight/pic24.jpg
Click to expand...

Wow, how did you do that?


----------



## roomy

What a set of the ugliest numpties I have ever seen in one place at one time.


----------



## THE LIGHT

Terry said:


> THE LIGHT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bad picture it's all pink in color. But the shoes....LMAO
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/pic24.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't all pink... click below
> 
> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/zoom_thelight/pic24.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, how did you do that?
Click to expand...

 
Good ol' Photoshop. What can't it do?


----------



## Sidestreamer

A self-silhouette I took near a rock formation inside the Carlsbad Caverns, N.M. last month.


----------



## Terry

Sidestreamer said:


> A self-silhouette I took near a rock formation inside the Carlsbad Caverns, N.M. last month.


why do you hide behind a silhouette? you are not bad looking at all.


----------



## sitarro

THE LIGHT said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bad picture it's all pink in color. But the shoes....LMAO
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/pic24.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't all pink... click below
> 
> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/zoom_thelight/pic24.jpg
Click to expand...


Auto levels?


----------



## Terry

I wished you didn't bump that ugly picture of me.LOL


----------



## Sidestreamer

Terry said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A self-silhouette I took near a rock formation inside the Carlsbad Caverns, N.M. last month.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you hide behind a silhouette? you are not bad looking at all.
Click to expand...


I just like the rock formations behind me. That cave is just majestic...


----------



## Said1

moi et enfant.


----------



## Modbert

Recent Photos? Hmm..


----------



## Sidestreamer

Alright, here's me, a filthy American in London.






ETA: This photo was taken in July.


----------



## Terry

Nice picture sidestreamer! I almost typed your real name. hahahahaha


----------



## Modbert

I'll just leave this here (and confirm what many have thought probably. )


----------



## paperview

Dogbert said:


> I'll just leave this here (and confirm what many have thought probably. )
> 
> View attachment 8782
> 
> (Note: Taken about two weeks ago)


Duck!  That fan is going to take your head off!

:lol

(nice pic btw.  thanks!)


----------



## Modbert

paperview said:


> Duck!  That fan is going to take your head off!
> 
> :lol
> 
> (nice pic btw.  thanks!)



It would take my head off if I were a giant. 

And thanks. Not bad for something taken at 3-4 in the morning. Messing around with Photo Booth on my Laptop. Haha


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> I'll just leave this here (and confirm what many have thought probably. )
> 
> View attachment 8782
> 
> (Note: Taken about two weeks ago)


you are young!


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> you are young!



Wasn't kidding when I said I was 18. 

Though related on-topic, looking at the picture more closely, I realized I must of had fixed the painting in the background right after. Since it seems a bit crooked in the picture.


----------



## Luissa

I think it is an illusion.


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> I think it is an illusion.



Which is an illusion? The painting itself or the fact it seems crooked?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

a few days ago in Chon Buri Thailand....
http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/patekphilippe-albums-patekphilippe-picture1027-dscn4246-here-kitty-kitty-kitty.html


----------



## Si modo

PatekPhilippe said:


> a few days ago in Chon Buri Thailand....
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/patekphilippe-albums-patekphilippe-picture1027-dscn4246-here-kitty-kitty-kitty.html


Patek, you are a very handsome man!


----------



## chanel

I agree.  Exactly as I pictured him.  Cat and all...


----------



## Neser Boha

It's 'the time' again?  









A couple of months ago whilst out in da club wif an inebriated Swedish friend ...


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Nice pic!!


----------



## PixieStix

Si modo said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> a few days ago in Chon Buri Thailand....
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/membe...ture1027-dscn4246-here-kitty-kitty-kitty.html
> 
> 
> 
> Patek, you are a very handsome man!
Click to expand...

 

Yes, he is


----------



## California Girl

Mine's on my profile page, and that is the only place I'm posting it!


----------



## Missourian

Long haired county boy.






Age progressed:


----------



## Cal

Me, Myself & I!


----------



## Sidestreamer

My we have a lot of fetuses posting here.


----------



## Dis

YoungLefty said:


> Me, Myself & I!



Dude.  You're like 6.  Shouldn't you be off playing demolition derby or Frogger?  My nephew's 5, and he looks older than you.


----------



## xotoxi

Dis said:


> Dude. You're like 6. *Shouldn't you be off playing demolition derby or Frogger*? My nephew's 5, and he looks older than you.


 
Do you realize how badly you just dated yourself?


----------



## Dis

xotoxi said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You're like 6. *Shouldn't you be off playing demolition derby or Frogger*? My nephew's 5, and he looks older than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize how badly you just dated yourself?
Click to expand...


Oh, God, no.  I'm 40.  My life must be over.  Nevermind the fact that I have more energy than most 20 year olds..


----------



## Oscar Wao

First one's 4th of July 2009 in my sister's backyard. Second one's from 4th of July 2009 on the morning of the 4th. I went with my sister, BIL, the nieces/goddaughters, and her best friend to her town's parade, and I'm the dumbass who forgot to bring a light jacket (it rained out!!).  The little girl in my arms is my niece and goddaughter. The third pic's from Christmas Eve 2009, celebrated at my Grandma's (also her 80th birthday!)

Here's the real Paul...AKA Oscar Wao.  A bit nerdy, I'm sure, but here are the pics!


----------



## noose4

Oscar Wao said:


> First one's 4th of July 2009 in my sister's backyard. Second one's from 4th of July 2009 on the morning of the 4th. I went with my sister, BIL, the nieces/goddaughters, and her best friend to her town's parade, and I'm the dumbass who forgot to bring a light jacket (it rained out!!).  The little girl in my arms is my niece and goddaughter. The third pic's from Christmas Eve 2009, celebrated at my Grandma's (also her 80th birthday!)
> 
> Here's the real Paul...AKA Oscar Wao.  A bit nerdy, I'm sure, but here are the pics!



I didnt know you were Oscar!!!


----------



## noose4

most recent picture of Noose4


----------



## RadiomanATL

Middle child:


----------



## RadiomanATL

Screw it. I ain't editing the picture name.

Type in the word.


----------



## xsited1




----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, fine. I edited the pic title


----------



## dilloduck

RadiomanATL said:


> OK, fine. I edited the pic title




I KNEW you were my father !!


----------



## RadiomanATL

dilloduck said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, fine. I edited the pic title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW you were my father !!
Click to expand...


Sowwy,

Nuttin' as ugly as you came from my loins..



(kidding!)


----------



## dilloduck

RadiomanATL said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, fine. I edited the pic title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW you were my father !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sowwy,
> 
> Nuttin' as ugly as you came from my loins..
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding!)
Click to expand...


you outta see Mom


----------



## PixieStix

My most recent pic


----------



## naomibee

heres one.of my lil dog. look at the size of that bone she thought she could eat on ha!!!!


----------



## Douger

It's an older photo but still applies


----------



## JBeukema

Shattered said:


> Blah.  I don't look any different, except now I have two-toned hair.
> 
> On second thought, let's tick P off since he said no pics.  :tng:


You look like a brainless drone.


It's fitting, really.

No disrespect.


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Me defending Acre


----------



## Conspiracist

Here I is....  Just an average workin stiff.


----------



## Mr. H.

Certainly not recent- but then I haven't changed a bit. 

Circa 1975. Yeah that's a reefer in my mouth.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Mr. H. said:


> Certainly not recent- but then I haven't changed a bit.
> 
> Circa 1975. Yeah that's a reefer in my mouth.



GASP!!!

You smoking THE POT??!?!?


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## Mr. H.

RadiomanATL said:


> You smoking THE POT??!?!?



Columbian gold as I recall...


----------



## Conspiracist

RadiomanATL said:


>



Wow, nice family.


----------



## editec

Missourian said:


> Long haired county boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age progressed:


 
It's not a great shot of you, but you and I might have been mistaken for brothers back when my hair was halfway down my back.

We seem to have similar bone structure, the same hair coloration, and roughly the same mustaches.

So if anyone wants to know what I look like?

I look sorta like you with shorter hair and a less fumanchu type mustache.

BTW, you are one handsome devil, too.

Its a cross we both must bear, I guess


----------



## RadiomanATL

Conspiracist said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice family.
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stepping over a photographer at Allman Bros concert circa 1974


----------



## JBeukema

Mr. H. said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You smoking THE POT??!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbian gold as I recall...
Click to expand...

If you recall, it wasn't Columbian


----------



## sitarro

Mr. H. said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You smoking THE POT??!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbian gold as I recall...
Click to expand...


I remember buying a Kilo of what was suppose to be some Mexican weed. I was a brown paper bag wrapped brick, when my friend and I opened it we realized the dealer we bought it from had made quite a mistake, a 2 and a half pound brick of Columbian Gold....... we paid 200 bucks for it! Most incredible flavor and smell.


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


>



You look like I thought you would. Must be the profile pic. 

Nice kids.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look like I thought you would. Must be the profile pic.
> 
> Nice kids.
Click to expand...


I took off my headphones, and took out my nose-ring.

Thanks. One kid is MIA in that photo though. She's the one in a Vader mask on the potty in the other thread. THAT one is our little devil.


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> Thanks. One kid is MIA in that photo though. She's the one in a Vader mask on the potty in the other thread. THAT one is our little devil.



Can't even get her to stand still long enough for a pic, huh?


----------



## Dis

JBeukema said:


> Shattered said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah.  I don't look any different, except now I have two-toned hair.
> 
> On second thought, let's tick P off since he said no pics.  :tng:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a brainless drone.
> 
> 
> It's fitting, really.
> 
> No disrespect.
Click to expand...


Excuse me?

Fuck off, dickless wonder.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. One kid is MIA in that photo though. She's the one in a Vader mask on the potty in the other thread. THAT one is our little devil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't even get her to stand still long enough for a pic, huh?
Click to expand...


Also can't get her to put down whatever it is that she's not supposed to have at the moment too.


----------



## Paulie

This one's for you, bones


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## strollingbones

okay paulie put the fucking shirt on....radio isnt black?  damn...i am so confused...radio says he is black...black by popular demand..them little babies sure look white to me..but what do i know...


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> okay paulie put the fucking shirt on....radio isnt black?  damn...i am so confused...radio says he is black...black by popular demand..them little babies sure look white to me..but what do i know...



Popular demand only. 

My skin just won't cooperate.

Think of my as the second ever black caucasian.


----------



## strollingbones

noose4 said:


> most recent picture of Noose4



wow you look so ...well ny yankee lol...you really do


----------



## Paulie

strollingbones said:


> okay paulie put the fucking shirt on....\


----------



## Modbert

I'd post a recent photo of myself, but I don't look any different from my older pic I have posted here.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> I'd post a recent photo of myself, but I don't look any different from my older pic I have posted here.


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


>



Who gave you access to my computer?


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most recent picture of Noose4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow you look so ...well ny yankee lol...you really do
Click to expand...


Looks kinda like this guy:


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave you access to my computer?
Click to expand...


Vee hav vaaaaaayyzzzzz.


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> Vee hav vaaaaaayyzzzzz.



Damn communists. I thought James Bond got rid of you all.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vee hav vaaaaaayyzzzzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn communists. I thought James Bond got rid of you all.
Click to expand...


Communist?

Son, I work for the FBI.

Saturday night I was downtown...working for the FBI.... Sitting in a nest of bad men....Whiskey bottles piling high


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> Communist?
> 
> Son, I work for the FBI.
> 
> Saturday night I was downtown...working for the FBI.... Sitting in a nest of bad men....Whiskey bottles piling high



 That song is just about twice my age.


----------



## strollingbones

soooooooooo dont make us look...post a pic...

i am always behind the camera...i will get a recent pic made


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communist?
> 
> Son, I work for the FBI.
> 
> Saturday night I was downtown...working for the FBI.... Sitting in a nest of bad men....Whiskey bottles piling high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That song is just about twice my age.
Click to expand...


At 38 years ago, it IS twice your age. LOL.


----------



## strollingbones

o the little post sperm is about 18 or 19...i think


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> At 38 years ago, it IS twice your age. LOL.



Well that's why I said just about. 

19, but I may have the song beat by a couple months so it's less than twice.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> At 38 years ago, it IS twice your age. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's why I said just about.
> 
> 19, but I may have the song beat by a couple months so it's less than twice.
Click to expand...


Feb 1st, 1972 it came out.

I dunno if you were born in January, but odds are not.


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> Feb 1st, 1972 it came out.
> 
> I dunno if you were born in January, but odds are not.



Just got it beat. As always, beating the odds.


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> At 38 years ago, it IS twice your age. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's why I said just about.
> 
> 19, but I may have the song beat by a couple months so it's less than twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feb 1st, 1972 it came out.
> 
> I dunno if you were born in January, but odds are not.
Click to expand...


I was 2-1/2.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's why I said just about.
> 
> 19, but I may have the song beat by a couple months so it's less than twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 1st, 1972 it came out.
> 
> I dunno if you were born in January, but odds are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was 2-1/2.
Click to expand...


Decades?


(ducks and runs)


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## daveman

Couple years ago:






Gets hot in a C-130 sitting on the ramp with engines running in Iraq.


----------



## Toro

Bumped.

For no reason.


----------



## catzmeow

where is your picture?


----------



## Toro




----------



## Peach

Toro said:


>



Looking, but there are few changes, lost a few pounds, but same hair color, eye color, hair style, and blue eyes. I am much taller however, at least 5'1*.  

*Ok, if I stretch, or wear thick socks.


----------



## koshergrl

Here's a recent photo of myself.

Taken tonight, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Dante

daveman said:


> Couple years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets hot in a C-130 sitting on the ramp with engines running in Iraq.



seriously people, I fear the davedouche


----------



## Michelle420

Good pics


----------

